# Münchner Dialer-Anwalt mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab



## Heiko (28 Mai 2004)

*Dialer-Anwalt mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab - Betreiber sprechen von "Maulkorb" *


Der Rechtsanwalt und Geschäftsführer der Dialer-Firma Global Netcom, Bernhard Syndikus, nimmt unbequeme Verbraucherschützer ins Visier. Syndikus geht derzeit per Abmahnung gegen das Forum der Internetportale Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de vor. Er behauptet, dass in dem beliebten Diskussionsforum „permanent Verstöße gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz“ stattfänden und fordert deshalb eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung. Die Betreiber des Forums sprechen von einem „Einschüchterungsversuch“ und sehen darin den Versuch, ihnen einen Maulkorb zu verpassen. Syndikus, der in den vergangenen Monaten mit seinen Dialer-Geschäften mehrfach in die Schlagzeilen geraten war, wolle offenbar unliebsame Kritiker zum Schweigen bringen. Sie kündigten an, sich zur Wehr zu setzen – zumal die Affäre Folgen für Internetforen in ganz Deutschland haben könnte.

Computerbetrug.de/Dialerhilfe.de und Dialerschutz.de zählen zu den renommiertesten Verbraucherschutzseiten Deutschlands. Sie werden unter anderem von der Bundesregierung und dem Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) empfohlen. Entsprechend beliebt ist das Forum der Seiten. Mehrere tausend Besucher informieren sich darin täglich über Computerbetrug, Viren und Firewalls, Spam und Gefahren beim Onlinehandel. Einen großen Part dabei nehmen seit Jahren die Diskussionen über Dialer und Mehrwertdienste ein. Betroffene schildern im Forum ihre Probleme und Erfahrungen, warnen vor neuen Gefahren und versuchen sich gegenseitig zu helfen.

Genau hier setzt Anwalt Syndikus den Hebel an. Der Jurist und Betreiber der Dialer-Firma Global Netkom sieht in diesen Diskussionen eine „massenhafte Einzelfallberatung in rechtlichen Angelegenheiten“, was den Vorschriften des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes widerspreche. Als „exemplarisch“ bezeichnet Syndikus in seiner Abmahnung ausgerechnet einen Diskussionsstrang über die so genannten „Hanseaten-Dialer“. Tausende Internetsurfer hatten in den vergangenen Monaten – wie berichtet - nach Dialer-Einwahlen Rechnungen für angebliche Abonnements erhalten. Regulierungsbehörde und Verbraucherschutzorganisationen rieten dazu, diese nicht zu bezahlen. Die Diskussionen dazu im Forum der Seiten sieht Syndikus dagegen als unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Das sei ein „Wettbewerbsverstoß“ argumentiert der Anwalt aus der Münchner Kanzlei Gravenreuth. Denn immerhin heiße es im Titel des betroffenen Forums, „auch Geschädigte können ihr Problem hier schildern“. Mit dieser Formulierung werde, so Syndikus, „unmittelbar“ zur Rechtsberatung aufgerufen. Als Konsequenz aus den angeblichen Rechtsverstößen fordert er jetzt eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung. Der Betreiber des Forums solle sich verpflichten, keine Rechtsberatungen durchzuführen und diese im Forum auch durch Dritte nicht zu dulden. Auch dürfe das Forum zum Thema Dialer und Mehrwertdienste nicht mehr mit dem Text „Auch Geschädigte können ihr Problem hier schildern“ überschrieben werden. Bei Zuwiderhandlungen will Syndikus für jeden Einzelfall 5000 Euro kassieren. Den Streitwert hat der Jurist auf 25.000 Euro angesetzt.

Dass ausgerechnet Syndikus gegen ein Verbraucherforum zum Thema Dialer vorgeht, ist nach Ansicht der Forenbetreiber mehr als pikant. Denn der Anwalt ist auch Geschäftsführer der Dialer-Firma Global Netcom in Wetter und geriet als solcher mehrfach in die negativen Schlagzeilen. „Auf dutzenden von fiesen Dialer-Seiten ist er als Rechtsbeistand oder gar als Admin-C eingetragen“, berichtete so etwa Onlinekosten.de am 13. Januar 2004 über Syndicus. Im Februar sorgte der Jurist im Internet für Empörung, als er die Betreiber der Seite emule.de abmahnte. Auch Dialerschutz.de geriet ins Visier des Anwalts. Er forderte die Seite unlängst auf, einen Screenshot zu entfernen, der den Dialer eines seiner Mandanten zeigte. Seit einigen Wochen ist Bernhard Syndikus’ Unternehmen gleich mehrfach in der öffentlichen „Sünderkartei“ der Regulierungsbehörde zu finden. Die Regulierer entzogen mehreren Einwählprogrammen der Global Netcom nachträglich die Registrierung, weil diese, so die Behörde, nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entsprachen.

Der Interessenverband Deutsches Internet e.V. (I.D.I.) sprach in einer ersten Reaktion von einem "schwerwiegenden Eingriff in die verfassungsmässig garantierte Meinungsfreiheit". Besonders empört zeigte sich Jochen Diebel, Journalist und Vorstand des I.D.I. über Syndikus’ Formulierung in der Abmahnung, die Betreiber des Forums "besitzen nicht die erforderliche Zuverlässigkeit und persönliche Eignung" zur Führung eines solchen Forums. "Wem hier die nötige Eignung und ethische Verantwortlichkeit nach §1 RBerG fehlt, ist wohl eher Herr Syndikus", so Diebel. "Solchen Versuchen muss mit aller Schärfe entgegengetreten werden."

Sollte Syndikus mit seiner Argumentation auch vor Gericht durchkommen, müssten viele Betreiber von Internetforen zittern. Denn die Grenzen zwischen allgemeinen Tipps und rechtlicher Beratung sind kaum geregelt und sehr oft fließend. Auch die Rechtsprechung zu dieser Frage ist uneinheitlich. Betreiber von öffentlichen Diskussionsforen müssten also damit rechnen, bei unliebsamen Meinungsäußerungen eine Abmahnung einzufangen – und in der Folge jedes Wort ihrer Besucher auf die Goldwaage legen. Das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit im Internet wäre dann nicht weit.


----------



## Mr.Ball (28 Mai 2004)

Ob der Herr Syndicus wohl langsam Respekt vor diesem Forum bekommt??  :lol: 

Sonst würde er wohl kaum solch schwere Geschütze auffahren um uns Mundtot zu machen.

Ich hoffe es gelingt ihm nicht.

Und die Würdigung dieses Forums durch die versuchte Abmahnung spricht für sich!!!

Immer dran bleiben


----------



## News (28 Mai 2004)

Wer hat denn hier ausdrücklich eine Rechtsberatung gesucht? Und warum - aus ernsthaftem Interesse? Oder etwa als Agent provocateur, um der Abmahnung den Weg zu ebnen...?

*Global Netcom GmbH, die Dialerfirma des Anwalts, schrieb in einem anderen Thread:*



> Heute möchten wir den Versuch starten unser Dialer-Bezugsfenster von allen Forumsteilnehmern bewerten zu lassen.
> Dazu die konkrete Frage:
> - Erfüllt das gezeigte Dialerbezugsfenster den gesetzlichen Anforderungen ?
> (...)
> Wir möchten so die verschiedenen Stufen (Bezug/Aktivierung/Verbindungsaufbau/Trennen) im Dialog besprechen.



Den erwähnten Thread könnt ihr ja gleich den Gerichtsakten beifügen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2004)

Zwar schon oft zitiert im Forum , aber immer wieder (auch auf Grund der ständigen Aktualisierungen)
ein unbedingtes Muss der Information zu dem o.g.  

Report Teil 1: 
[noparse]http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/syndikus1.html[/noparse]

Report Teil2:
[noparse]http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/syndikus2.html[/noparse]

Die wohl umfangreichste und beste Recherche und Charakterisierung der beiden "Partner" 

und noch etwas zu dem Thema:
Contentklau und Abmahnungen: News Januar 2004


> Markennamen als Lockmittel für Dialerseiten
> 
> 23.01.2004 Dem Berliner Tagesspiegel zufolge profitiert der Rechtsanwalt B.S.  der Münchner
> Anwaltskanzlei G. , indirekt von den Dialer-Seiten seines Mandanten M. D. - auf diesen werden
> ...


cp

_"Die Hydra war unmäßig groß, eine Schlange mit neun Häuptern, von denen acht sterblich,
 das in der Mitte aber unsterblich war. Wurde ein Haupt abgeschlagen, so wuchsen deren zwei hervor."
Aus der Herakles-Sage_


----------



## stieglitz (28 Mai 2004)

Das ist der absolute HAMMER !!!!

Scheinheiliger gehts wohl nichtmehr. Ausgerechnet Syndikus.
Ich befürchte auch, dass da was provoziert wurde.

Bleibt hart! ich drücke euch alle Daumen.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2004)

Übrigens:
es wäre freundlich, wenn sich der eine oder andere bereitfinden würde, das Verfahren etwas zu unterstützen. 
Ihr erinnert Euch: hier ist alles kostenlos, es gibt so gut wie keine Einnahmen. Alles wird aus eigener Tasche bezahlt.
Kontonummer auf Anfrage.
Überschuß wird - je nach Spenderwunsch - für die Seitenunterhaltung verwendet oder zurückgezahlt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*spenden*

wo kann ich meine kreditkartennummer eingeben?


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2004)

Am besten über PayPal (sieht Startseite unten rechts).


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

ah ja, gefunden und gespendet.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Ich denke aufgrund § 11 TDG müssen sich die Forenbetreiber zumindest für die Vergangenheit keine Gedanken machen. Da diese jedoch mittlerweile Kenntnis erlangt haben, müssten sie nach § 11 Nr. 2 TDG die Threads sperren. Vorausgesetzt allerdings, dass es sich überhaupt um Rechtsverstöße handelt, was m.E. zu verneinen wäre.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Sicherlich steht dieser "Arme-Leute-DDoS" von letzte Woche Montag in keinem Zusammenhang mit Herrn S. und ich bin vielleicht einfach nur übermaßig paranoid - aber irgendwie scheint momentan bevorzugt aus einer Ecke auf CB geschossen zu werden...

Glückwunsch - das Forum ist mittlerweile wohl zu einer ernsthaften Bedrohung für das Dialer-Abzock-Modell geworden.


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich steht dieser "Arme-Leute-DDoS" von letzte Woche Montag in keinem Zusammenhang mit Herrn S. und ich bin vielleicht einfach nur übermaßig paranoid - aber irgendwie scheint momentan bevorzugt aus einer Ecke auf CB geschossen zu werden...


Du hast sicherlich Recht!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Wenn das mal kein Eigentor wird - dass gerade derjenige aktiv wird, der besonders im Fokus der allgemeinen geneigten Öffentlichkeit steht, über seine beiden Dialerfirmen und (neuerdings - s. Spiegel der lfd. Woche) die Handylogo-/-bildchen-Firma unter Beschuss steht und in den von ihm eingeführten Forum nichts anderes für Anbieter tut - sehr mutig.

Und m.E. im Ergebnis sein Waterloo.

Wer Verbraucherschutz mit rechtlichen Mitteln bekämpft, muss sich immer nach der eigenen Vertragstreue des gesellschaftlichen Konsens' fragen lassen - wer eine formelle Stellung ausnutzt, ohne selbst vertragstreu zu sein, handelt im Bürgerlichen Recht "rechtsmissbräuchlich".


----------



## News (28 Mai 2004)

Komisch, wenn ich in das hauseigene Forum der Global Netcom gucke (leider nur nach Registrierung möglich), finde ich dort alles Mögliche, was mir nach Rechtsberatung aussieht.

Besonders in den Rubriken "Gewerbeanmeldung" und "Steuern".
Ein Beispiel:


> Kann ich mit 17 ein Gewerbe anmelden!
> (...)
> ich bin 17 und verdiene jetzt soviel, dass ich es versteuern muss!
> Kann ich mit 17 ein Gewerbe anmelden?
> Geht das, wenn mein Vater unterschreibt?





> mein partner is 16 und hat jetzt auch ne GbR mit seinem erwachsenen Bruder gegründet => du musst nicht 18 sein


etc.

P.S. Zur Sache geht's auch bei den Branchenkollegen von MP.
Die haben sogar eine spezielle Rubrik "Recht & Co."
Wir werden aber kaum erleben, dass Anwalt S. dagegen vorgeht...


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2004)

Die Firma des Herrn Abmahners ist sehr wankelmütig im Umgang mit diesem Forum. Vor wenigen Tagen wurde es noch mit Zuckerbrot versucht, jetzt wird die Peitsche probiert.

Heute kommt es auf das "schöne Bild vom bösen Dialeranbieter" offensichtlich weniger an, da kann die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen werden.

Das Gute an der Aktion ist jedenfalls, dass nun jeder einen klaren Blick auf  diese besondere Branche werfen kann.

Vielen Dank an Heiko und Sascha, die viel Mut beweisen, um für die Öffentlichkeit Transparenz in einem Geschäftsraum schaffen wollen, wo Transparenz für die Geschäfte offensichtlich unerwünscht ist!

Ich hoffe, dass das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit an Transparenz auch im juristischen Raum Vorrang vor haarspalterischen Paragraphenreitereien hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Gehen wir mal Recht in der Annahme.

Jetzt muß man vorsichtiger schreiben 

[ ] Das hinweisen auf nicht konforme Dialer

[ ] Freiwillige Änderungen des Loginfeldes eines Dialerbetreibers
     als Reaktion einer Disskusion wäre eine Rechtsberatung ?

[ ] Oder hat jemand Angst , das dieses Forum zu bekannt wird ?

zutreffendes bitte selber ankreuzen 

Die Forenbetreiber werden sich gerne bei Ihnen bedanken
für diese kostenlose Foren-Werbung  

Die Müllabfuhr , wir kennen auch Ihren Müll


----------



## Counselor (28 Mai 2004)

Eigentlich sollten wir RA S. danken. Es handelt sich hier um Altruismus  zwischen Betroffenen. Das Verbot altruistischer Rechtsberatung (falls überhaupt Rechtsberatung vorliegt) ist europarechtlich höchst umstritten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34944#34944


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Zdnet berichtet über diesen Fall*

Inzwischen berichtet man auch bei Zdnet über diese Angelegenheit:


http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39122775,00.htm


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Link zu Bericht bei teltarif.de*

Auch bei teltarf.de wird berichtet.


http://www.teletarif.de/arch/2004/kw22/s13853.html


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Mai 2004)

Ob es da wohl einen Zusammenhang gibt zwischen der Abmahnung und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5499&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2004)

Ich sehe das in zeitlichem Zusammenhang mit den Maßnahmen nach § 43c der RegTP.

Dialer ohne Registrierung müssen nach Ansicht der RegTP nicht bezahlt werden. Die Firma des Abmahners ist mehrfach und aktuell vertreten.

Das Forum schafft Transparenz und verbreitet das Wissen um die Rücknahme der Registrierungen und klärt Verbraucher auf, ihr Recht zu bekommen.

Also soll das Forum mundtot gemacht werden. Da ist jede Begründung recht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sherlock70 (28 Mai 2004)

Golem weiss auch schon bescheid.

Und die ersten bei heise mucken schon....


Gruß

Sherlock


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Mai 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verbot altruistischer Rechtsberatung (falls überhaupt Rechtsberatung vorliegt) ist europarechtlich höchst umstritten:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34944#34944


Und geht auf die Nazizeit in Deutschland zurück. Siehe zB. den Aufsatz Die Entstehung des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes im NS-System und sein Fortwirken.


			
				123Recht schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz trat 1935 in Kraft. Ursprünglich dazu gedacht, Juden und missliebige Dissidenten aus dem Anwaltsberuf zu drängen, wurde es entnazifiert in das bundesdeutsche Rechtssystem übernommen und ist mit einigen Änderungen immer noch gültig.


Ich finde es doch sehr aussagekräftig, dass Herr S. dieses Relikt aus dieser Zeit für die Maximierung seines Gewinns instrumentalisiert... 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Link zu Heise*

Bei Heise wird auch berichtet:


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47770


----------



## News (28 Mai 2004)

Jetzt ist auch heise dran.
 Da wird's wohl sehr bald rund gehen im Forum.

Sorry für das Doppelposting...meines kann gern gelöscht werden.


----------



## Raimund (28 Mai 2004)

*Rechtsberatungsgesetz*

 
es ging nicht darum, missliebige "Dissidenten" zu verhindern, sondern darum:

http://www.verfassungen.de/de/de33-45/reichsbuerger35-v5.htm

Die Drückerdialagversuche und die wohlwollende Begleitung manches Vielposters und Dialergesundbeters dürften sich wohl damit erübrígt haben.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist auch heise dran.
> Da wird's wohl sehr bald rund gehen im Forum.
> 
> Sorry für das Doppelposting...meines kann gern gelöscht werden.



Nö, kann gar nicht oft genug gepostet werden, da werden noch andere Links folgen....


----------



## sherlock70 (28 Mai 2004)

*Na dann...*

Hier eine Linksammlung:
*Linksammlung*

Sherlock


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Rechtsberatungsabmahnung*

Vielleicht hilft dies hier:



> Forschungsprojekt Rechtsberatungsgesetz
> 
> Wir begrüßen Sie auf der Website des Forschungsprojekts Rechtsberatungsgesetz des Instituts für Rechtssoziologie und Rechtstatsachenforschung am Fachbereich Rechtswissenschaft der Freien Universität Berlin.
> 
> ...





http://www.rechtsberatungsgesetz.info


----------



## OskarMaria (28 Mai 2004)

*Abmahnung der Dialerbranche*

Irgendwann war so eine Aktion zu erwarten. Denn bei der Dialerbranche wird die Luft immer dünner.  Denn zunehmend wird die Rechtssprechung restriktiver und die Regulierungsbehörde entzieht fleißig Registrierungen.

Doch die Konfrontation mit dieser Branche ist ein ungleicher Kampf. Ich musste das vor einem Jahr selbst erfahren. Auf der Dialer Seite geht es um Geld - um sehr viel Geld - häufig mit allen, auch unlauteren Mitteln. Und solche Pfründe werden auch mit allen Mitteln verteidigt.  Da wird versucht die Webseiten zu hacken, zu fluten oder die Betreiber anonym einzuschüchtern.  

Ich hatte auch das volle Programm, überfluten der Webseite, nächtliche Anrufe zuhause und schließlich eine Klage eines Dialer-Anbieters am Hals. Die Sache ging unentschieden aus - ich hatte damals einen weiteren Prozessfortgang aus finanziellen Erwägungen gescheut, die Kosten waren trotzdem horrend. 

Denn auf Seiten der "Aufklärer" gibt es keine finanziellen Interessen. Die Webseiten verlangen kein Eintrittsgeld, auf Werbung wird aus Gründen der Unabhängigkeit weitgehendst verzichtet. Die Betreiber haben nur Kosten und zusätzlich einen großen Zeitaufwand. 

Hier auf diesen Seiten wuirde vielen Dialeropfern geholfen. Ich will hoffen, dass sich mancher daran erinnert. Und auch den einen oder anderen Euro für die Unterstützung im Rechtsstreit gegen Syndicus & Kollegen übrig hat. 

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber wenn das Posting mit der gezielten, aus- und nachdrücklichen Frage nach Rechtskonformität

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5499

nachweislich (IP) vom Herrn RA selbst erstellt wurde, könnte das dann nicht evtl., ob seiner rechtlichen Bildung eine Anstiftung zum Begehen einer Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit sein?

Nur so ein Gedanke...

Grüße


----------



## News (28 Mai 2004)

Nach dem Wortlaut der Global-Netcom-Postings schrieb das nicht der Chef, sondern ein Mitarbeiter.
Es war ja später im Thread die Rede davon, dass er pünktlich am nächsten Tag wieder zur Arbeit müsse.


> Nicht böse sein - aber mein Chef schlägt mich wenn ich morgen wieder mit Augenrändern ins Büro komme.



Aber natürlich muss sich der Chef die Äußerungen eines Mitarbeiters inhaltlich zurechnen lassen, der hier offiziell als GN auftrat.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, WebMag24 berichtet inzwischen auch über die Abmahnung.

http://www.webmag24.de/article520.html


----------



## JWiedel (28 Mai 2004)

*Für Meinungsfreiheit, gegen Dialerabzocker*

 
Hallo, Kopf hoch, mit diesen Unsinn kommt Syndikus eh nicht durch, diese tolle Kanzlei aus München ist doch schon oft genug vor Gericht gescheitert mit ihren Abzockerabmahnungen.( Ich erinnere an "Explorer" und "Wepspace" Abmahnungen)
Mehr zum Thema Maulkorb für Dialerschutzforum (Bericht):

http://www.internetfallen.de/Aktuell/a31/a31.html


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Gegenangriff*

Einen Gegenangriff in Form einer negativen Feststellungsklage würde ich unterstützen.

Bin zum ersten Mal hier und werde in ein paar Tagen noch mal nachsehen, ob das weitere Befürworter findet.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Klagen ist IN*

Klagen ist mittlerweile nichts neues und recht populär geworden, wobei Rechtsklagen gemeint sind und weniger das Jammern und Wehklagen umsatzeinbußenbedrohter Rechtsanwälte und Sozietäten mit Nebeneinkünften: SCO und Darl McBride machen es mit Klagen gegen die globale Linux-Gemeinde mit fadenscheinigen und nicht beweisbaren Unterstellungen vor; ein deutscher Rechtsanwalt zieht nach. Klagen wie gegen Linux sprechen sich natürlich gerade in der Rechtsberatungsszene herum, da es hier um das geht, was einem Rechtsanwalt wichtig ist.

Rechtsberatung hin oder her, die Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung ist grundlegender als jeder noch so geschickte Versuch, sich lächerlich zu machen. Und auch wenn es derzeit in Deutschland nicht den Anschein haben mag, hat hier mit Sicherheit der Bürger den längeren Arm.

Man sollte es wie Linus Torvalds halten, der Darl McBride schrieb: "Wir warten mit angehaltenem Atem darauf, endlich konkret informiert zu werden, wovon Sie faseln."

Weiter so... (womit das Forum gemeint ist)


----------



## Qoppa (28 Mai 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, wenn ich in das hauseigene Forum der Global Netcom gucke (leider nur nach Registrierung möglich), finde ich dort alles Mögliche, was mir nach Rechtsberatung aussieht.
> 
> Zur Sache geht's auch bei den Branchenkollegen von MP.
> Die haben sogar eine spezielle Rubrik "Recht & Co."



Apropos Eigentor --- gibt es denn in den Foren der Dialerbetreiber klare Richtlinien für die Frage, ob Rechtsberatung erlaubt ist?

Ich meine z.B. so:



> Ratschläge, Hinweise und Empfehlungen, die von Betreiber, Moderatoren oder Benutzern im Forum gegeben werden, sind grundsätzlich als unverbindlich anzusehen und beruhen ausschließlich auf eigenen Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen. Sie sind keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes oder garantiert funktionierende Schutz- und Reparaturanleitungen an Hard- und/oder Software. Die praktische Umsetzung dieser Tips geschieht grundsätzlich auf eigenes Risiko. Der Betreiber des Forums haftet keinesfalls für etwaiige rechtliche oder finanzielle Konsequenzen, die aus der Befolgung der Ratschläge entstehen.


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11

PS: im Unterschied zu diesem Forum haben die der Dialerbetreiber ja einen gewerblichen Hintergrund. Na, und wenn mir jetzt noch ein Jurist die Feinheiten des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes erläutert ....


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*Der kennt wohl nicht die eBay Foren*

Also wenn ich irgendwo dauernde kostenlose Rechtsberatung lese, dann in den Foren des Auktionshauses eBay, speziell Unterforum "Sicherheit".
Da wird der geprellte Käufer oder auch mal verkäufer mit Beratungen zugeschüttet, wie er sich nun verhalten soll.
Ich werd mal eBay kontaktieren, ob die sich dem Kampf gegen diesen Rechts..... anschliessen wollen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2004)

Und das *Handelsblatt*



> Versucht sich ein Jurist mittels formaler Argumentationen lästige Kritiker vom Hals zu halten?
> 
> *Dialer-Anwalt mahnt Internet-Forum ab*
> 
> Die Abmahnung eines Dialer-Anbieters gegen ein Internetforum heizt die Diskussion um Rechtsberatung im Internet an.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Auch Onlinekosten.de hat einen schönen bissigen Bericht:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14638



> Syndikus erfolgreich?
> 
> Ob die Kampagne des Anwalts Erfolg hat wird sich zeigen. Doch scheinen seine Argumente bisweilen weit hergeholt: So sollen Rittelmeier und Borowski nicht die "erforderliche Zuverlässigkeit und persönliche Eignung" zur Führung eines solchen Forums besitzen. *Eine Formulierung, die Syndikus offenbar aus dem ersten Paragraphen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes abgeschrieben hat. Abmahnung per Copy & Paste. Wie praktisch*.


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2004)

und noch mehr News:  

http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=040528036

http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=6896


> G. -Spezi mahnt Anti-Dialer-Seiten ab
> 
> Augsburg (pte, 28. Mai 2004 17:16) - Der Münchner Rechtsanwalt und Geschäftsführer der
> Dialer-Firma Global Netcom, B.  S. , hat das Forum von Computerbetrug.de
> ...



tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Sogar unter den Top-Themen der Sueddeutschen Zeitung:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/ticker/topthema1/39122775/


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Bezüglich Rechtsberatung.

http://www.rechtsberatungsgesetz.info/gesetzgebung/aktuell.html

§1 Wie Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung und der Einziehung fremder oder zu Einziehungszwecken abgetretener Forderungen, darf geschäftsmäßig - ohne Unterschied zwischen haupt- und nebenberuflicher oder entgeltlicher und unentgeltlicher Tätigkeit - nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist. Die Erlaubnis wird jeweils für einen Sachbereich erteilt.
auch § 8 wäre hier im Forum nicht zutreffend.

Andererseits erinnere ich mich an Postings eines Freiherrn
bezüglich der Emuleaffäre im heiseforum.
Und seine Aufklärung bezüglich der Spendengelder.

Die kommt der Rechtsberatung ungemein nahe ,
da sie wie üblich mit ihrem Juristischen Titel unterzeichnet haben.

Die Müllabfuhr


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

aus der PC-Welt

14.05.2003 | 16:07 | hc   
Was hat Gravenreuths Sozius mit Warez-Seite zu tun? 

Abseits der sicheren Hauptpfade des Internets tummeln sich zahlreiche Website-Betreiber mit oftmals Dialer-verseuchten oder juristisch fragwürdigen Angeboten. Auf einer bekannten Seite warten neben einigen Dialern auch die neuesten Kinofilme und Musikalben auf den kostenlosen Download via eDonkey oder eMule. Als administrativer Ansprechpartner dieser rechtlich nicht ganz unbedenklichen Website ist niemand anderes als B. S.  eingetragen, der Sozius des bekannten Freiherrn G. von G. . 

In den letzten Tagen erreichten uns wiederholt Leseranfragen, was es denn mit diesem Denic-Eintrag für Eselfilme.de auf sich habe? Und was eine Website, auf der es massiv Download-Möglichkeiten für Warez, Moviez oder kopierte Audio-Dateien gibt, mit einem Rechtsanwalt zu tun habe, dessen Sozius sich einen einschlägigen Ruf als vehementer Verfechter des Markenschutzes erworben hat? 

Der Denic-Eintrag für Eselfilme.de wurde zuletzt am 29. April aktualisiert. Spätestens seit diesem Datum ist B. S, als administrativer Ansprechpartner für diese Website eingetragen. Als Kontaktadresse von Bernhard Syndicus ist die Kanzlei  Frhr. v. G. h & S.  angegeben. 

den ganzen Artikel gibt es hier : http://www.pcwelt.de/news/vermischtes/31069/ 

mimar


----------



## Plenz (28 Mai 2004)

*Re: Gegenangriff*



			
				Auch ein Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Gegenangriff in Form einer negativen Feststellungsklage würde ich unterstützen.


Habe wegen Zeitmangel nur mal kurz reingeschaut (aufgrund Artikel in zdnet.de) und nicht lange gelesen, welche Aktivitäten geplant sind, ob zu Spenden aufgerufen wurde o.ä. Wie auch immer: ich wäre auch bereit, einen gewissen finanziellen Beitrag zu leisten. Schließlich gehöre auch ich zu denjenigen, die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, die Story ist hier nachzulesen: http://www.rauchen-forum.de/divers/backgr.htm


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Mai 2004)

Forumsstartseite, rechts unten (wenn Kreditkarte vorhanden).

Heiko hat auch dazu was geschrieben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=57154#57154


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Ich über www.pctipp.ch auf euch gestossen.

Ich drück euch auf jedenfall die Daumen!!!

Und hoffe ihr gewinnt gegen diese [editiert]  :motz: 


Gruss aus der Dialer-Freien Schweiz.  

[editiert by admin.]


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ausgerechnet in einem so wichtigen Thread liegt Katzenhai ein wenig falsch ;o) 

Der geheimnisvolle, auf der Seite http://forum.computerbetrug.de unten rechts gut versteckte Button führt zu PayPal. Nach der kostenlosen Anmeldung bei PayPal kann man nicht nur per Kreditkarte, sondern auch Geld per Überweisung einzahlen und dann an die Forenbetreiber schicken.

Mir war es zu kompliziert und ich habe einfach nach der Bankverbindung gefragt. 

Wer kleinere Beträge sendet, sollte sie nicht zweckgebunden spenden. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*fehlendes Impressum auf Global Netcom*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin durch Golem.de darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, daß wieder eine diubiöse Rechtsanwaltskanzlei meint, geschädigt zu werden oder so.
Ich habe das den ganzen Streit um die Marke "eMule" noch nicht vergessen und diese betreffende Anwaltskanzlei verdient größtenteils ihre Brötchen auch mit den Dialern.

Ich finde jedenfalls, daß Ihr erstklassige Arbeit leistet!

Auf der dibiosen Homepage, die diese Dialer anbietet, hat ja kein ersichtliches Impressum und er als Anwalt müßte wissen, daß einem User nicht zuzumuten ist, stundenlang auf der Homepage nach einem Impressum rumzusuchen und außerdem muß das Impressum im sichtbaren Fenster des Browsers zu sehen sein.
Ich sehe leider kein Impressum und man könnte diese Aschl.... ebenfalls abmahnen.

Wenn sich unbemerkt ein Dialer bei mir auf meinem Computer einschleicht und er ne teure Nummer aufbaut, verweigere ich die Zahlung.

Es reicht doch, wenn die Internetgemeinde sich mit Viren, Würmern, Trojanern, Hithackern oder wie diese Dinger heißen und so weiter und so fort, rumschlagen müssen.

Erst neulich hatte ich einen hartnäckigen Hithacker names Search for mit seiner about:blank-Seite.

Da wollen solche Typen diese erstklassige Arbeit von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de zunichte machen.

Wenn man sein Geld nicht auf ehrliche Weise verdienen kann...


schöne Grüße 

Dibo


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

was ich noch sagen wollte, schließlich hat eMule auch gewonnen und die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei ist an dem Versuch gescheitert, die Marke "eMule" für sich schützen zu lassen.


Ich drück Euch ebenfalls die Daumen, daß dieser zwielichtige Anwalt ebenfalls einen auf seinen Deckel bekommt...


Dibo


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

1:  eMule hat nicht gewonnen - informiere dich mal

2:  das Wort heist  "dubios"

3:  das Impressum ist auf der besagten Seite

4:  lassen wir uns mal überraschen was so kommt


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2004)

> 4: lassen wir uns mal überraschen was so kommt



Jep. Wir (und viele andere) halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Da fällt mir nur Art. 5 des Grundgesetzes ein:

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

---

Es ist doch absurd aus einer Plattform für Meinungsaustausch einen Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu sehen.
Wenn ich das mit anderen Boards vergleiche, wo Markennamen verglichen und z.T. schlecht gemacht werden, könnten die genauso wegen Rufschädigung klagen. Dann müßten ja praktisch fast alle Internetseiten zensiert werden, weil sie ja alle mehr oder weniger Einfluss (auch beratend bzw. aufklärend) auf die Meinung des Recipienten nehmen. Einfach bloß lächerlich, was sich Hr. Syndikus erlaubt :schuettel: .


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 1:  eMule hat nicht gewonnen - informiere dich mal
> 
> 2:  das Wort heist  "dubios"


zu 1: heise 


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Einigung: Marke "eMule" geht an die Entwickler des Projekts


zu 2: Bravo  , der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte...., aber 80 Punkte minus für "heist" .....

.


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2004)

> Dann müßten ja praktisch fast alle Internetseiten zensiert werden, weil sie ja alle mehr oder weniger Einfluss (auch beratend bzw. aufklärend) auf die Meinung des Recipienten nehmen.



Exakt das ist auch in meinen Augen die Gefahr. Nachdem ja praktisch fast jede Aktivität im täglichen Leben auch eine rechtliche Komponente hat (Willst Du den Lolli haben - Ja = Schenkungsvertrag) müsste man künftig bei jeder Diskussion im Internet überlegen, ob man mit einem Ratschlag nicht auch gleich eine unerlaubte individuelle Rechtsberatung "verbrochen" hat. Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum das aus der Nazi-Zeit stammende Rechtsberatungsgesetz derzeit auf dem Prüfstand steht und letztlich möglicherweise sogar verfassungswidrig ist. Insofern könnte unser "Fall" durchaus weit reichende Konsequenzen für viele Internetforen und deren Betreiber haben. Übrigens (ganz am Rande bemerkt) auch für die Foren von Dialerbetreiber und -Anbieter, in denen ja auch diskutiert und beratschlagt wird...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 1:  eMule hat nicht gewonnen - informiere dich mal



Stimmt! eMule hat nicht gewonnen, da Firstway gekniffen hat, bevor es vor Gericht ging. Firstway hat die Abmahnung zurückgezogen und die Marke eMule kostenlos an die eMule-Entwickler übertragen.  

Es ist halt nicht einfach Gegner zu besiegen, die Hals über Kopf weglaufen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## kilobyte (29 Mai 2004)

Firstway Medien war beim Amtsgericht  Reinbek  wg. Inso (8 IN 103/04)

GlobalNetcom müsste IMHO zum Amtsgericht Wetter bzw. Hagen


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Soll hier der Versuch gestartet werden zu behaupten das Global Netcom zum Insovenzrichter gehen muss ? 

Soll dieses Forum genutzt werden um falsche Aussagen zu verbreiten ?

Soll ein Eingriff in den Geschäftsbetrieb der Global Netcom hier erfolgen ?

Welchen Anteil Global Netcom an der Abmahnung gehen dieses Forum hat ist mir völlig unklar.

Aber anscheinend ist dieser Weg von den Betreibern des Forums gewollt - nun denn ...


----------



## Dino (29 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Soll hier der Versuch gestartet werden zu behaupten das Global Netcom zum Insovenzrichter gehen muss ?



Jaaaajaaaaa, ist gut! Blas hier weiter dummes Zeug rein. Trolle haben wieder Konjunktur.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Seite wurde gesichert Abmahnung folgt :lol:


----------



## Dino (29 Mai 2004)

> Klar Global Netcom steht kurz vor der Pleite das weis doch jeder Dialer lohnen nicht.
> 
> Warumm wohl sonst werden die Webmaster von GN die seit Monaten auf ihr [...edit...]geld warten immer wieder vertöstet


Ist das so? Du scheinst Dich ja auszukennen. Gibt es da vielleicht auch 'ne zuverlässigere Quelle als nur dieses "Weiß doch jeder"-Posting?


----------



## Jotoho74 (29 Mai 2004)

Erst war ich sehr verdattert, jetzt jedoch...

.. find ichs klasse. Da macht ein Anwalt doch mal richtig Werbung für so ein Verbraucherfreundliches Internetforum. Ist doch nett von Ihm die ohnehin schon große Aufmerksamkeit der Öffentlichkeit noch mal zu erhöhen.    Ein Lob ist es zudem, die Seite wird sicher schon eine Menge erfolgreiche Sensibilisierung für das Thema bei den Verbrauchern vollbracht haben.

Ich möchte nicht spekulieren wer hier die rechtlich besseren Chancen hat, da ich keine rechtliche Ausbildung habe. Jedoch bin ich meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach sehr zuversichtlich das diese Abmahnung vollkommen unsinnig ist.

Herr S. schadet nur sich selbst und seinem Ansehen mit dieser Aktion.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Internetforen als reine Kommunikationsmöglichkeit zu werten, solange diese öffentlich und ohne Bezahlung zugänglich sind. Auch eine anderweitige Gewinn- oder Verdienstorientierung (z. Bsp. durch Werbung) besteht ebenfalls ja nicht, wobei diese (wenn vorhanden) sicherlich nicht mal auf das Forum bezogen werden könnte.

Oder sollte letzlich auch eine Unterhaltung, in dem mir ein Freund aus einem Gespräch mit seinem Anwalt berichtet und ich diese Ratschläge evtl. für die Zukunft oder für einen aktuellen Fall nutzen könnte, gesetzlich nicht erlaubt sein? Für mich liegt hier ein reiner Erfahrungsaustausch vor, und keine rechtliche Beratung.

In meiner Tätigkeit als Kaufmann dürfte ich dann ja nicht mal dem Kunden handelsrechtliche Auskünfte erteilen (z. Bsp. wie der Tausch bei Sonderanfertigungen rechtlich geregelt ist). Das wäre ja auch bereits eine rechtliche Beratung. Soll ich dem Kunden die Antwort etwa verwehren, mit der Aussage das ich da Probleme mit einem Anwalt aus München (oder wo kam Herr S. gleich her?) bekommen kann, wenn ich Ihm da seine Rechte erläutere?

Da die Erfahrungen der Richter mit dem Medium Internet sicher in den letzten Jahren rapide zugenommen haben, wird heute wohl kaum ein Richter noch verkennen, das es sich bei Internetforen um ein Mittel handelt Erfahrungsaustausch zu betreiben oder sich zu unterhalten. Da Internetforen ja üblicherweise auf bestimmte Themen gerichtet sind, kommt es je nach Themegebiet eben auch zu gegenseitigen Tipps, die aber eben alle kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Daher handelt es sich um gut gemeinte "kostenlose Ratschläge" und nicht um "Rechtsberatung". Für Rechtsberatung verlangen Anwälte eben Geld.

Gruß
Jotoho


----------



## News (29 Mai 2004)

Es ging doch wohl um den Gerichtsstand der Global Netcom a.k.a. Syndikus und Consiliere
- nicht um eine Pleite.

Keine Nebelkerzen werfen...


----------



## dotshead (29 Mai 2004)

Ich halte es lieber mit diesem Bild wider der Zensur. Vielleicht kennt einer diesen Spruch und diesen Rücken.  Keywords: Büssow Netzzensur Demo Düsseldorf


----------



## kilobyte (29 Mai 2004)

Der in Lederhosen erschienene ...... Rechtsanwalt ....... trug ein Plakat um den Hals, wonach der bayerische Innenminister Beckstein (CSU) liberaler sei als der Sozialdemokrat Büssow ...

(schrieb bei Heise vor 2 Jahren sein jetziger Mitarbeiter)


----------



## dotshead (29 Mai 2004)

Was durchaus zutrifft, so schwer mir das fällt zu schreiben. Naja immerhin schreibt AK seltener für Heise.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Weiter so!
Lasst euch nícht den Mund verbieten.

Da es der deutschen Wirtschaft momentan nicht so gut geht, müssen [...] Rechtsanwälte, die sich mit (sehr merkwürdigen) Mehrwertdiensten über Wasser halten, halt neue Betätigungsfelder suchen.

ein angehender Staatsanwalt.  :bigcry:

[edit: 1 Wort entfernt / Dino]


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Die Abmahnung ist rechtlich völlig haltlos. §1 RBerG geht von einer »geschäftsmäßigen« Tätigkeit aus. dialerschutz.de bzw. computerbetrug.de sind die völlig falsche Adresse für eine diesbezügliche Abmahnung, weil hier nur die Plattform zur Diskussion zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Der Rat, den die Leute hier geben, ist unendgeltlich (damit nicht geschäftsmäßig, d.h. gewinnorientiert), und auch unverbindlich (auch wenn  jeder natürlich sein bestes gibt).


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Presse informiert*

Hab wieder 2 gefunden, die darüber berichten:

Call Magazin:
http://www.call-magazin.de/internet/news/news_Dialer_Anwalt_mahnt_Verbraucherportale_ab_13701.html

WinFuture:
http://www.winfuture.de/news,14840.html


----------



## scrat007 (29 Mai 2004)

Ich gehe davon aus das der Abmahner auf die Schnauze fällt, und sich damit selber ein Grab schaufelt. Soviel Werbung wie jetzt durch diese Abmahnung von ihm hätte man für Geld nicht kaufen können. Ich glaube das jetzt 100 - 1000 mal so viele Leute etwas von Computerbetrug hören wie vorher, und mindestens 10 mal soviele Leute lesen dann was los mit Dialern, mit GN, mit Betrug durch diese, mit entzogenen Registrierungen, usw. 10 mal soviele Leute lesen auch das man Dialer nicht bezahlen muß wenn die Registrierung entzogen wurde, das spricht sich rum und spühlt noch weniger Geld in die Kassen der Dialerseiten. Es gibt viele Leute die nur bezahlen weil sie nicht wissen das man nicht bezahlen muß.

Diese Abmahnung war in meinen Augen der erste und vielleicht entscheidende Schritt um die Dialerbetreiber zu zwingen sich entweder an die Gesetze zu halten, oder aber unterzugehen, das schöne drann, sie selber haben den Schritt getan. Niemand kann nachher sagen es wäre jemand anders Schuld  :lol: 

Ich erinnere an Napster, 200.000 Leute benutzten das Programm, dann wurde geklagt, und dabei sprach es sich rum das es so eine Tauschbörse gibt (auch ich habe so davon gehört), ein paar Monate später waren es 2.000.000 Benutzer.

Naja, wahrscheinlich wollen sie untergehen, warum sollten sie sonst unbedingt wollen das die Rechtsauffassung der Dialerbetreiber (die zum größten Teil ja nicht Gesetzeskonform ist und zum Teil vorsätzlichen Betrug, Täuschung usw beinhaltet) an die Öffentlichkeit gezehrt wird? Oder sind die etwa wirklich so blöd das sie geglaubt haben das das ganze nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommt und man schön unterschreibt und zahlt? Dann währen sie noch dümmer als ich bisher angenommen habe.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Mai 2004)

> Ich glaube das jetzt 100 - 1000 mal so viele Leute etwas von Computerbetrug hören wie vorher, und mindestens 10 mal soviele Leute lesen dann was los mit Dialern, mit GN, mit Betrug durch diese...


Bis jetzt ist noch nicht bewiesen, dass es sich hier um Betrug handelt. Somit ist diese Aussage so pauschal als nicht gültig anzusehen.



> ...und zum Teil vorsätzlichen Betrug, Täuschung usw beinhaltet...


Auch hier ist in jedem Einzelfall zu entscheiden, ob das zutrifft.


----------



## scrat007 (29 Mai 2004)

Das ist richtig, noch ist nichts bewiesen, ausser in den Fällen wo es bereits vonden Gerichten entschieden wurde, und auf die beziehe ich mich.

Und wenn ein Dialerhersteller einen Dailer macht der nicht Gesetzeskonform ist, und dann das Gegenteil behauptet bis ihm die Registrierung entzogen wird, und selbst dann noch sagt er ist im Recht, dann kann ich mich des Verdachtes des Vorsatzes nicht entziehen. Zudem, wenn jemand wie bei Hausufgaben de, einfach Texte kopiert, an denen er noch zum Teil noch nicht mal die Rechte hat, und dann dafür 29.95 Euro verlangen will, dann ist das in meinen Augen und meiner persönlichen Meinung nach (und meine Beiträge sind nur meine persönliche Meinung) versuchter vorsätzlicher Betrug.

Natürlich ist es immer im Einzelfall zu sehen ob tatsächlich eine Betrugsabsicht vorliegt, oder ob das ganze nicht doch Tatsächlich in Ordnung ist. Nur wo sind denn die Seiten mit den Inhalten die das Geld wert sind? Kein einziger der Seitenbetreiber die sich hier gerne als Anonyme melden und die Seiten so loben geht her und sagt das seine Seite tatsächlich das Geld wert ist das er verlangt. Da stellt sich doch die Frage warum?

Denoch mag es natürlich Seiten geben die ihr Geld wert sind, und Pauschale Verurteilungen sind nicht richtig, vielleicht gibt es ja Seiten die sich an die Gesetze halten und nur Dialer verwenden die den Gesetzlichen Vorderungen genügen, wer weiß.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

ich kann euch nur "empfehlen" das schreibrecht für gäste einzuschränken da mir einige von gästen verfasste beiträge zu sehr nach bajuwarischer frontarbeit riechen.auch mit den spenden sollte man vorsicht wallten lassen da auch das "selber spenden" als probates mittel von münchener anwalten genutzt wird um hinterher auf diesem wege weitere klagen zu "generieren".

greets 


ps:
kenne die ef-internas und daher das verhalten der spezies


----------



## Raimund (29 Mai 2004)

*Der Abmahner.*

 
Einlassungen aus dem Milieu:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=05c7706bfa2d4a575dddabdc41094cae&threadid=36295

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=6fe77da5a02ddb29ca00db2d0ab1f444&threadid=356

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## tuxedo (29 Mai 2004)

Über diesen Fall wird ja inzwischen an vielen Stellen im WWW berichtet, so dass das Ganze eigentlich eine gute Werbung für dieses Forum bedeutet. 

Hierzu meine Frage:
Kann man irgendwo die Besuchsstatistiken einsehen? Oder können vielleicht die Admins ein kurzes Posting schreiben, wenn die Besuchszahlen tatsächlich raufgehen sollten? Mich würde das einfach mal interessieren, wie stark sich die Berichterstattung auf die Besuchszahlen auswirken.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Soll hier der Versuch gestartet werden zu behaupten das Global Netcom zum Insovenzrichter gehen muss ?


Wenn Dir die Regeln der deutschen Sprache nicht bekannt sind (M?), dann ist das Dein Problem.
Der Poster sagte "müsste", was so viel heißt wie "gegebenenfalls".
Der andere wurde von mir - pflichtgemäß - nach Kenntnis gelöscht.
Kauf Dich mal Deutschbuch. Hat mich auch gehelft.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwo die Besuchsstatistiken einsehen?


Nein.
Aber: sie wirkt sich aus.
Wir hatten in der letzten Zeit 5.000 - 6.000 Besucher am Tag, gestern waren knapp 7.000.


----------



## Counselor (29 Mai 2004)

Entnommen aus Computer und Recht (Nordemann/Dustmann, in: CR 5/2004, S. 384)


> Der Betreiber solcher Newsgroups und Foren führt eine Kontrolle der eingehenden Beiträge (Postings) nicht durch; dies wäre ihm schon angesichts der Menge der Daten kaum möglich. Er legt allenfalls das redaktionelle Thema fest. In derartigen Fällen kommt dem Betreiber des Forums regelmäßig die Privilegierung des § 11 S. 1 TDG zugute: Die eingehenden Beiträge sind für ihn *fremde Inhalte, die er im Auftrag Dritter speichert und für die er so lange nicht haftet, bis ihm deren konkrete Kenntnis nachgewiesen werden kann.*



Ich sehe hohe Hürden für RA Dr. S.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Ab zum Insolvenzgericht!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Soll hier der Versuch gestartet werden zu behaupten das Global Netcom zum Insovenzrichter gehen muss ?
> 
> ...



Ich würde es denen gönnen  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Hä !!!! - Rechtsberatung?????*

Kann es sein, dass selbst Anwälte sich bei Unsicherheit zu einem Rechtsthema einen fachlichen Rat bei einem Kollegen oder Fachkundigen holen.
 :argue: 
Selbst der kollegiale Tratsch über berufliche Abläufe im Kollegenkreis kann dann doch sicherlich schon als "Rechtsberatung" gewertet werden.
In diesem Sinne gilt es, jegliche Kommunikation zu unterbinden.
 :tröst: 
Auf diesen Maulkorb und seine Folgen (der Überwachung aller Bürger dieses Kasperstaates) können wir aber gespannt warten.
 :bussi:


----------



## News (29 Mai 2004)

Hm, ob das hier im hauseigenen Forum der Dialerfirma GN noch von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist?
Zum Computerbetrug-Forum schrei(b)t der einschlägig bekannte M.D. dort: 



> Nein die Übermacht an Menschenverachtenen Aussagen wie damals vor 50 Jahren und die Grenzenlose Dummheit der User hat mich dazu bewogen lieber bei Vernünftigen Foren wie hier zu Posten


(mit dem vernünftigen Forum meint er das der GN)

Was zusammen mit seinen allgemeinen Einschätzungen über Dialergegner ein höchst eigentümliches Denken offenbart:


> Die Nazis damals hätten euch als gesinnungsgenossen bezeichnet.


Oder auch:


> Dialermafia ist ein ausdrück den idioten benutzen die zu blöd wahren die Preisangabe bei einen Dialer zu lesen sich eingewählt haben und dann für Ihre Dummheit einen anderen Schuldigen suchen wie die Nazis damals die Juden verfolgt haben verfolgen nun dumme Internetuser erfolgreiche Geschäftsläute.
> Wann werden wir vergast?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Es geht hier doch gar nicht um eine Rechtsberatung , und ob
ein Dialer erlaubt ist oder nicht .
Dieses entscheiden immer noch die dafür entsprechenden Stellen.
Welches sich garantiert auf die freien Aussagen und Anregungen
hier im Forum sich nicht beeinflussen läßt.

Das ein Dialer eine Art Zahlungsmittel ist , wissen wir ja.
Aber in  80% der Fälle im Non - Adultbereich , mit Dubiosen Angeboten.
Sehen wir es genauso , wie in einem Ladengeschäft.
Angebote in der Auslage und der Inhaber ,sowie die AGB´s hängen aus.

Der Kunde betritt den Laden , kann braucht aber kein faules Ei zu kaufen
und kann diesen Laden wieder verlassen.
Welches bei Diversen Seiten eben schon 30 Euronen kostet.
Hier muß der Verbraucherschutz auch greifen und regelmäßige
Kontrollen hinter diesen Dialern durchführen.

Ob da ein RA im Auftrag seines Mandanten  jetzt versucht
Kritiker  Mundtod zu machen , das bleibt noch Offen.
Auch ob hier anonyme Hetzkampagnen pro/gegen Dialer 
gestartet wurden, liegt im Auge des eigenen Betrachtens 
Hier wurde meines Erachtens aber nie zum Boykott aufgerufen.
Das liegt eben an einer freiheitlichen offenen Benutzergruppe,
welche nichts anderes , als eine Öffentliche Diskussion durchführt.
Welche sich täglich in den Fußgängerzonen wiederspiegelt.

Kennst du das , oder den ,  Lass lieber mal die Finger von.
Wenn solche Empfehlungen eine Beratungen darstellen sollen?

Brauchen wir demnächst viele Maulkörbe in Deutschland.


Die Müllabfuhr


----------



## Counselor (29 Mai 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > Dialermafia ist ein ausdrück den idioten benutzen die zu blöd wahren die Preisangabe bei einen Dialer zu lesen ...



Der gut gebildete Mandant des RA Dr. S. irrt:


----------



## OskarMaria (29 Mai 2004)

*"Dialermafia"*

Der Macher von Global Netkom ist F.D. aus Wetter. Sein Internet-Alias ist Consiliere. So weit ich mich erinnere ist das ein Titel, den Mafia-Clans an ihren Top-Berater vergeben. Da braucht sich niemand wundern, wenn man dann auch gleich von "Dialermafia" spricht.

Das alles wird in der Regel auch mit Humor genommen. So lange die Kasse stimmt. Gehen die Einnahmen zurück, dann geht man aber anders zur Sache.

OM


----------



## News (29 Mai 2004)

Au weia, ist diese Rubrik in einem Forum für sog. Affiliates nicht Rechtsberatung?:



> Rechtliches
> Haften Affiliates für Partnerprogramme, die sie bewerben? Diese und andere Antworten hier!


Und worum geht es da so?
Die Themen lauten z.B.:


> Dringende Frage zu Domainnamen
> Abmahnung wegen Impressum
> Domainname als keyword auf anderen Seiten
> Erste Hilfe bei Abmahnungen
> ...



Dieses Forum - ich will es hier nicht namentlich nennen - gehört zu einer Infoseite für Partnerprogramm-Teilnehmer (nicht nur, aber insbesondere aus der Dialerecke).

Nur am Rande: Das dazugehörige "Portal" führt auch gerne Interviews mit "Branchengrößen".
Eine lesenswerte Diskussion darüber findet sich woanders - bei Abakus.
Auszug:


> klasse waren die *-Reporter, die sich mit dem Blödmann auf ein Bild drängelten. hat mir sehr gefallen, distanzierte Interviewführung


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*M.D. greift Computerbetrug.de an!*

M.D. greift Computerbetrug.de an!

Jetzt haben wir Ihm!!!!

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36295


ZITAT!

_[... guckst Du Originalposting ...] - Heiko_


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: M.D. greift Computerbetrug.de an!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> M.D. greift Computerbetrug.de an!
> 
> Jetzt haben wir Ihm!!!!
> 
> http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36295



Danke Seite gespeichert , mal anders herum gelle   

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

???

Wer hat hier wen ?

Das einzige was dein Posting zeigt ist das du ohne Zustimmung des Autors Beiträge von diesem in einem anderen Forum veröffentlichst.

Einen Link zu dem entsprechenden Forum zu setzen ist das eine - gesamte Texte zu kopieren und zu veröffentlichen ist das andere.

Vielleicht sollten sich Du und der Forumsinhaber einmal darüber rechtlich beraten lassen.

<snipp screenshot >


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten sich Du und der Forumsinhaber einmal darüber rechtlich beraten lassen.


Meine rechtliche Beratung hat mir geflüstert, dass ich erst ab Kenntnis hafte. Bei Kenntnis habe ich korrigiert.
Stifte woanders Unfrieden.


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

Totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Link zu dem entsprechenden Forum zu setzen ist das eine - gesamte Texte zu kopieren und zu veröffentlichen ist das andere.



siehste schon passiert , also was soll die Aufregung  

tf

PS: bitte auch davon Screenshot , mit Datum und Zeiten!!!!!  

interessant , 5 Minuten nach dem Posting der Protest, schön wenn man sieht welche Aufmerksamkeit 
man uns widmet , gelle


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

In fast allen mir bekannten Foren ist das anonyme Posten untersagt - der user muss sich anmelden.

Ich glaube die Forenbetreiber haben sich dabei etwas gedacht.

Aber der Krug geht ja bekanntlich solange zum Brunnen bis er zerbricht.

Verantwortung für ein Forum fängt bereits früh an.


----------



## News (29 Mai 2004)

*M.D. schrieb offenbar in einem anderen Forum:*


> da ich eine höhere Rechtssicherheit einem höheren Umsatz vorziehe.



Ahem, wie war das noch mal mit den Markennamen-Dialerdomains?
Sind davon nicht noch einige Dutzend oder hunderte übrig?
Die könnten ja auch mal weiter abgemahnt werden, falls jemand sich darum bemüht. Eine gewisse Menge an Post hatte M.D. deshalb ja schon bekommen.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In fast allen mir bekannten Foren ist das anonyme Posten untersagt - der user muss sich anmelden.
> 
> Ich glaube die Forenbetreiber haben sich dabei etwas gedacht.


Wir haben uns auch was dabei gedacht, dass das hier nicht der Fall ist.
Das Stichwort ist *freie Rede*.
Zudem posten hier auch viele absolute Anfänger, denen man unserer Meinung nach keine Hürden vor die Hilfe legen sollte.
Leute wie Du lassen uns diese Entscheidung immer mal wieder überdenken, bislang sehen wir aber keinen Handlungsbedarf.
Ich unterstelle Dir mal, dass Du Dir keine großen Gedanken darüber gemacht hast. Sonst wäre Dir klar, dass eine Anmeldepflicht überhaupt nichts ändert - außer eben Anfängern den Zugang teilweise zu verwehren.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Mai 2004)

Totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In fast allen mir bekannten Foren ist das anonyme Posten untersagt - der user muss sich anmelden.



Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie diejenigen, die für sich die Anonymität in Anspruch nehmen
aufjaulen , wenn andere das Gleiche für sich in Anspruch nehmen und dabei ihre "Rechte" verletzen.

ww


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Komisch , dieses M.D. Posting bei Jagin liest sich eher wie ein Hilferuf. 

Schon interessant wie irgendwelche Trittbrettfahrer   
mit diversen Markenähnlichen Namen Dialer an den Mann bringen.
Wer mit solchen Markennamen hantiert , braucht sich auch nicht
wundern , wenn er damit schnell in Verruf kommt.
Wenn man mal weiter bei Jagin liest , findet man einige
Threads mit Postings , was die Adultbranche über solche
dubiosen Angebote denkt und welche sich davon deutlich distanziert.

Die Müllabfuhr


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

> Wenn man mal weiter bei Jagin liest , findet man einige
> Threads mit Postings , was die Adultbranche über solche
> dubiosen Angebote denkt und welche sich davon deutlich distanziert.



Man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch (und früher gerade) die Adultbranche über Dialer Geld ihr verdient - wobei hier ja in den meisten Fällen auch ein Gegenwert geboten wird (Cams etc.). Dass der Dialer in Verruf geraten ist, liegt aber nicht an diesen Anbietern, die mit Dialern echte Leistung abrechnen, sondern an den Leuten, die ihre Dialer durch technische Tricks, Irreführung oder üble Werbung an den Mann bringen - mit einer oft zumindest zweifelhaften Leistung. Insofern verstehe ich es schon, wenn sich die Branche von Angeboten wie Kinder-Dialern etc. distanziert. Denn die leidet unter den schwarzen Schafen auch. Dass gewisse Leute Ursache und Wirkung verwechseln (CB ist schuld an Strafanzeigen) steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dass gewisse Leute Ursache und Wirkung verwechseln (CB ist schuld an Strafanzeigen) steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


Ist - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - ein deutliches Zeichen von realitätsinkompatibler Denke.


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder das, oder der Versuch, die Dinge so auszulegen, dass sie in eine bestimmte Weltansicht passen. Schuld sind eben immer die anderen...


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder das, oder der Versuch, die Dinge so auszulegen, dass sie in eine bestimmte Weltansicht passen. Schuld sind eben immer die anderen...


Ein psychologisch leicht erklärbarer Vorgang:
Jeder lebt in seiner Welt und darin ideal.
Wenn mir die allgemeine Realität nicht gefällt, dann mache ich mir halt eine eigene.


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

> Wenn mir die allgemeine Realität nicht gefällt, dann mache ich mir halt eine eigene.



...und versuche gegebenenfalls, sie meiner Umwelt aufzuzwängen...


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Ach, was sind wir heute wieder filosofisch.


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, was sind wir heute wieder filosofisch.



Na, hoffentlich mahnt uns jetzt kein Psychologe ab - wegen unerlaubter Lebensberatung...


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Wofür beiß ich mir da eigentlich auf die Zunge?


----------



## Counselor (29 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Statistik nach gibt es hier 

2016 registrierte Rechtsberater, die 55802 Beratungen durchgeführt haben. Am 17.5.2004 waren 753 Rechtsberater gleichzeitig online. 

Ich denke, Heiko ist unschlagbar gut beraten  0


----------



## scrat007 (29 Mai 2004)

> Wenn mir die allgemeine Realität nicht gefällt, dann mache ich mir halt eine eigene.






> ...und versuche gegebenenfalls, sie meiner Umwelt aufzuzwängen...



Früher wurde man bei Realitätsverlust und dem Versuch der Umwelt die eigene verworrene Realität aufzudrücken von den Jungs mit der Weste die man hinten zuknöpft abgeholt  :lol: 

Heute wird man Anwalt und gründet Dialerseiten  8) 

Aber was solls, ich rechne fest damit das er entweder den kürzeren zieht oder vorher kneift.   [/quote]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Mai 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Am 17.5.2004 waren 753 Rechtsberater gleichzeitig online.



Ja, und ich weiß auch, wer über 700 von denen geschickt hat.


----------



## Baller Otto (29 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß es nicht, kann es mir aber denken. Habe auf jeden Fall lange nicht mehr so gelacht!


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sa, 29.05.2004, 13:44
> Jetzt haben wir Ihm!!!!


M.D. bist du es?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sa, 29.05.2004, 13:51
> Wer hat hier wen ?


M.D. was tust du?

Wobei ich finde das Morddrohungen gegen dich wirklich nicht lustig sind.


> Irgendwann muss Schluss sein und das fängt dann an wenn man von Computerbetrug Lesern Morddrohungen gegen die Familie erhält.


Quelle: http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36295

Könnte dir aber zu denken geben. 
Obwohl Morddrohungen von Leuten die computerbetrug.de als Begründung - Quelle - Was auch immer in ihrer "Morddrohung" angeben, würde ich nicht ernst nehmen. Angst hätte ich an deiner Stelle vor denen die nicht drohen.

Was meinst du? 
Wenn du einen anderen "Beruf" hättest, würdest du dann auch welche bekommen? 
Ich meine damit nicht Bundeskanzler, Gott bewahre!

Probier es doch mal mit einer Umschulung: (Arbeitsamt finanziert)
- Malen mit Kindern -
- Rechtschreibschwache helfen Kindern bei Hausaufgaben -
- Markennamen gewinnbringend einsetzen -

Und nimm es doch mal wie ein MANN!
Nur jammern, dass keiner bei computerbetrug.de mit dir korespondieren möchte und alle nur auf deinen Recktalschreifspreche rumhacke...

@ Heiko + Sascha
PN wegen Kontonummer wäre nett,
würde gerne ne´Kiste Bier schenken...


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte dir aber zu denken geben.


Unmöglich.


			
				Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl Morddrohungen von Leuten die computerbetrug.de als Begründung - Quelle - Was auch immer in ihrer "Morddrohung" angeben, würde ich nicht ernst nehmen. Angst hätte ich an deiner Stelle vor denen die nicht drohen.


Wobei mich interessieren würde, woher er weiß wo die herkommen.

<beispiel mode="proll">
"Ey, Du Arsch, ich komme aus dem Forum von computerbetrug.de und bringe Dich um!"
</beispiel>
Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



			
				Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Und nimm es doch mal wie ein MANN!
> Nur jammern, dass keiner bei computerbetrug.de mit dir korespondieren möchte und alle nur auf deinen Recktalschreifspreche rumhacke...


Uns Mario ist ja auch nicht wirklich kommunikativ.
Weitere Erläuterungen/Kommentare verbietet mir meine anerzogene Höflichkeit.


----------



## dotshead (29 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch (und früher gerade) die Adultbranche über Dialer Geld ihr verdient - wobei hier ja in den meisten Fällen auch ein Gegenwert geboten wird (Cams etc.). Dass der Dialer in Verruf geraten ist, liegt aber nicht an diesen Anbietern, die mit Dialern echte Leistung abrechnen, sondern an den Leuten, die ihre Dialer durch technische Tricks, Irreführung oder üble Werbung an den Mann bringen - mit einer oft zumindest zweifelhaften Leistung. Insofern verstehe ich es schon, wenn sich die Branche von Angeboten wie Kinder-Dialern etc. distanziert. Denn die leidet unter den schwarzen Schafen auch. Dass gewisse Leute Ursache und Wirkung verwechseln (CB ist schuld an Strafanzeigen) steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...



Nee man darf nicht vergessen, dass gerade früher die Adult-Webmaster-Branche gespammt hat wie Sau. Der Niedergang des Dialers ging Hand in Hand mit Spamming, Grußkarten-Spam, 300 €-Dialern, Autodialern usw. Eigentlich auch wenn manche Dialer heute wg. Schriftgröße, fehlender Wegsurfsperre, usw. deregistriert werden, sind sie doch deutlich verbraucherfreundlicher als viele Dialer von früher. Immerhin wird  der Verbraucher meistens nicht mit einem einfachen Ja-weiter Button überrümpelt, sondern muss 3 x OK eingeben.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2004)

> sind sie doch deutlich verbraucherfreundlicher als viele Dialer von früher


wohl kaum aus freien Stücken, sondern nur durch massiven Druck von außen und oben und immer wieder 
werden neue Versuche  unternommen, die Regeln zu unterlaufen. Wenn die "armen,armen" AWMs
sich mal endlich zu  wirklich verbraucherfreundlicher Gestaltung und Handhabung
ihrer "Zugangswerkzeuge" aus eigener Initiative durchringen könnten, dann brauchten sie auch hier
 nicht zu jammern  und Krokodilstränen vergiessen, wie schlecht sie von der RegTP behandelt werden.

j.


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2004)

Die meisten echten AWM haben die Zeichen der Zeit ohnehin längst erkannt und setzen (auch) auf andere Zahlungsmittel. Wer so furchtbar weint sind doch vielmehr die Kinder- und Hobby-Webmaster, die glaubten, dass sie mit einem Dialer und zusammengeschusterten Contents in zwei Wochen Millionär werden können. Als das nicht klappte, wurden eben die Kids und die DAUs als Opfer (Verzeihung, Zielgruppe) ausgemacht. Und als ihnen dann auf die Füße getreten wurde, begann das große Heulen. Ihre großen Chefs weinten mit, und erkannten den Feind. Nein, nicht etwa die schwarzen Schafe in den eigenen Reihen, sondern die bösen, profiliersüchtigen Verbraucherschützer und ihre grundlose Hexenjagd auf die Dialer-Branche. Stimmts?   :roll:


----------



## dotshead (30 Mai 2004)

Du kennst ja meine Meinung zu Dialer only Seiten.  Aber wenn ich überlege, wie einige Dialeranbieter Kohle verdient haben? :bigcry:  Ich sage nur a² oder mit welchen Spammern you remember PHC?


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2004)

@dotshead

Schon klar, dass es die auch gab (und gibt)...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*Noch eine Fundstelle*

Anbei ein weiterer Bericht über G.  gegen Computerbetrug.de:


http://derstandard.at/?id=1680202


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch (und früher gerade) die Adultbranche über Dialer Geld ihr verdient - wobei hier ja in den meisten Fällen auch ein Gegenwert geboten wird (Cams etc.). Dass der Dialer in Verruf geraten ist, *liegt aber nicht an diesen Anbietern, die mit Dialern echte Leistung abrechnen*, sondern an den Leuten, die ihre Dialer durch technische Tricks, Irreführung oder üble Werbung an den Mann bringen - mit einer oft zumindest zweifelhaften Leistung.



Irgendwie verstehe ich das jetzt aber auch nicht... Es liest sich so, als wären die großen Adult-Content-Anbieter "überwiegend seriös". Wo ziehst Du da die Grenze? Natürlich gibt es Stettiner Mädels für das Geld, aber selbst da ist doch der Gegenwert nicht unumstritten. 

Oder der Typ mit der 6000-Euro-Rechnung: Der hätte sich für das Geld eine kleine Videobibliothek kaufen können bei Beate Uhse oder Orion ("wir-wollen-bleiben"), aber Dutchweb24 nebst Anhang freut sich natürlich, wenn er über den Dialer so viel zahlt.


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2004)

> Wo ziehst Du da die Grenze?



Es ist -zugegeben - wahnsinnig schwierig, die Grenze zu ziehen. Vielleicht kann man es im jeweiligen Einzelfall an der Frage festmachen, _warum_ und  _in welchem Umfeld_ ein Dialer eingesetzt wird. Da sehe ich, grob gesagt, zwei Alternativen: Es gibt die Seiten, die bieten ein Einwählprogramm (oft neben Alternativen) als Zahlungsmittel an, um einen bestimmten Inhalt oder eine Dienstleistung abrechnen zu können. Das ist legitim und m.E. in Ordnung, weil der Dialer als das eingesetzt wird, was er eigentlich sein sollte. Und es gibt die Seiten, bei denen es nicht darum geht, Inhalte oder Dienstleistungen abzurechnen. Da geht es nur um den Dialer an sich und den Versuch, Einwahlen zu bekommen. Der Inhalt oder die Dienstleistung sind da nebensächlich, dienen allenfalls als Lockmittel. 

Nochmal anders ausgedrückt: Bei den einen ist der Dialer das Mittel zum Zweck, nämlich zum Zweck der Abrechnung von bestimmten Inhalten. Bei den anderen ist der Inhalt das Mittel zum Zweck, nämlich zum ausschließlichen Zweck, Einwahlen zu produzieren. Ersteres ist ok., weil dahinter meist Leute stecken, die auch wirklich was zu verkaufen haben und vielleicht sogar versuchen, durch Fairness und Transparenz  Stammkundschaft zu gewinnen. Zweiteres ist eine Entwicklung, die vor allem durch die Partnerprogramme angefacht wurde - und z.B. auch dazu geführt hat, dass immer neue "Zielgruppen" wie etwa Kinder und Jugendliche gesucht werden...


----------



## technofreak (30 Mai 2004)

Dieser Klassifizierung und Bewertung kann ich mich nur bedingt anschließen, das Problem 
der fehlenden Transparenz ("Katze im Sack kaufen") bleibt grundsätzlich und hat sich nicht, 
wird sich nicht  und kann sich auch systembedingt nicht  ändern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919 vom *05.05.2002* 


tf


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2004)

> das Problem
> der fehlenden Transparenz ("Katze im Sack kaufen") bleibt grundsätzlich



Das wiederum ist völlig richtig. Gilt aber natürlich auch nur in Sachen "Neukundengewinnung". Deshalb auch meine Feststellung zu den Stammkunden. Die wirst Du natürlich nie bekommen, wenn Du vorne Großes versprichst und hinter dem Dialer nur Müll hast. Dann ist der "Kunde" zu Recht sauer, da abgezockt, und wird sich überlegen, jemals wieder einen Dialer zu nutzen. Genau das aber kapieren etliche der Anbieter offenbar nicht. Denen genügt halt offensichtlich eine Einwahl zu 30 Euro und dann kann der potenzielle Kunde wieder verschwinden, u.U. für immer...


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Denen genügt halt offensichtlich eine Einwahl zu 30 Euro und dann kann der potenzielle Kunde wieder verschwinden, u.U. für immer...


Es gibt ja genug potentielle Zahlknechte.
Rein theoretisch kann man auch mit Einmal-Einwahlen ein erklecklich Sümmchen generieren.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Man muss es sehen wie es ist. was hier stattfindet ist nunmal nicht legal. da gibt es z. b. einen der sich sogar "Der Jurist" nennt und der gibt nicht selten Ratschläge und Tipps, wie es nur ein zugelassener Anwalt tun darf.

Sowas ist nunmal eine Rechtsberatung. Und sowas ist verboten. Da muss ich Herrn Syndikus verhalten für korrekt einstufen. Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.

Gruß
Dieter B.
Advokat


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.


Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass hier *keine* Rechtsberatung erteilt wird.
Und die "Branche" hast Du Dir offensichtlich noch nicht näher angeschaut. Wenn nicht so viele Leute beschissen würden, gäbs dieses Forum schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich würde das Forum lieber heute als morgen schließen - aber nicht aufgrund einer nach meinem Dafürhalten substanzlosen Abmahnung.


Heiko
IANAL


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2004)

Ein Advokat schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.


Das ist ja ganz toll.

Was ist das für eine Branche, die darunter leidet, dass sich ihre Kunden öffentlich austauschen?

Einfach einmal kurz darüber nachdenken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2004)

*Ein Advokat hat geschrieben und ich frage nach:*

Hmmmm. Wie es nur ein zugelassener Jurist es tun darf??

Wenn er also ein zugelassener Jurist wäre, wäre das dann keine unzulässige Rechtsberatung? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Nur mal so als nicht zugelassener Jurist gefragt. 

Aber mal ne anderer Frage, wo hast du durch Äusserungen hier gelitten?? Denn ich gehe mal davon aus, das du die Juristische Branche meintest.


----------



## Smigel (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss es sehen wie es ist. was hier stattfindet ist nunmal nicht legal. da gibt es z. b. einen der sich sogar "Der Jurist" nennt und der gibt nicht selten Ratschläge und Tipps, wie es nur ein zugelassener Anwalt tun darf.
> 
> Sowas ist nunmal eine Rechtsberatung. Und sowas ist verboten. Da muss ich Herrn Syndikus verhalten für korrekt einstufen. Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.
> 
> ...




tuten tut man nicht

Don't feed the Troll.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Wie , die sogenannte Rechtsberatung soll aufgrund  eines
lapidaren Forennicknamens zustande gekommen sein 

Eine Beratung würde erst für nicht juristischen Personen
erkennbar und verwechselungsfähig sein ,
falls diese Postende Person mit seinem vollem Juristischen Titel
seinen Beitrag oder mit  in seiner Signatur unterschreibt.

Da würden wir einige Beispiele auch von bellenden Hunden
in anderen Foren wiederfinden 

Was die Branche über sich selbst schreibt 


> Quelle jaginforum
> 
> Original geschrieben von 1md.de
> wenn ich nur Seiten oder PP´s Bewerben würde die in meinen Augen ok sind müsste ich wohl 90% rausschmeißen



Interesannte Selbsterkenntnis

Euere Müllabfuhr


----------



## Counselor (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss es sehen wie es ist. was hier stattfindet ist nunmal nicht legal. da gibt es z. b. einen der sich sogar "Der Jurist" nennt und der gibt nicht selten Ratschläge und Tipps, wie es nur ein zugelassener Anwalt tun darf.


Bevor du nochmal postest: Bitte Brille putzen! Das Verbot altruistischer Rechtsberatung ist verfassungsrechtlich nicht haltbar. Daher wird der Gesetzgeber in Kürze handeln:
http://www.bmj.bund.de/enid/0,0/ln.html?druck=1
Ich freue mich also schon jetzt auf den Ausgang der Angelegenheit!


----------



## Antidialer (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter B.
> Advokat



Es kann und darf auch nicht sein, das das ganze deutschsprachige Internet unter einer einzelnen Branche zu leiden hat.


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gruß
> Dieter B.
> Advokat



Advokat? Ist das auch so ein Titel aus Österreich? So wie Konsul oder Grosswesir?

Was wolltest du andeuten?

Du solltest dich mal anwaltlich beraten lassen.
In diesem Forum findet leider keine Rechtsberatung statt.
So ein Anwalt kann dir auch bei deinen Formulierungen helfen.

Auch Gruss
BO


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss es sehen wie es ist. was hier stattfindet ist nunmal nicht legal. da gibt es z. b. einen der sich sogar "Der Jurist" nennt und der gibt nicht selten Ratschläge und Tipps, wie es nur ein zugelassener Anwalt tun darf.
> 
> Sowas ist nunmal eine Rechtsberatung. Und sowas ist verboten. Da muss ich Herrn Syndikus verhalten für korrekt einstufen. Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre für einen konkreten Link dankbar, wo ich im Einzelfall und auf diesen bezogen Rechtsberatung gemacht haben soll.
Bitte keine Links, wo ich nur allgemein hier interessierende Frage angesprochen und lehrbuchähnlich bestimte Rechtsfragen behandelt habe. Immer wenn die Fragen zu konkret wurden, habe ich den Nutzer an einen zugelassenen Rechtsanwalt verwiesen.
Nein Recht zum Publizieren, das von Art 5 GG gedeckt ist, kann nicht durch einfaches Recht völlig beseitigt werden.

Aber das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbreitet bis heute den Pesthauch wider den jüdischen Geist in der Rechtsberatung. Nur zur Erinnerung: Als die deutschen Rechtsanwälte mosaischen Glaubens nach 1933 von der Anwaltschaft ausgeschlossen worden waren , sollte diese Gesetz verhindern, dass sie weiter beratend tätig sein konnten.  Selbst wenn man diesen ursprünglichen Gesetzeszweck heute noch anwenden will, ist das Veröffentlichen in einem Forum, solange es nicht quasi Schriftsätze auf Anforderung erstellt, nicht erfaßt.
Ich empfehle die Rechtsprechung zu Sendungen in Radio und Fernsehen zu diesem Thema zur gründlichen Lektüre. Sowohl das Bundesverfassungsgericht als auch der Bundesgerichtshof sind hier eindeutig. Auf allgemeine Rechtsfragen darf allgemein geantwortet werden. Erst wenn die Fragenden zur speziellen Auskunft zu einem Experten weitergeleitet werden, der den konkreten Fall erörtert, ist die Grenze überschritten.

Aus meinem Forums-Namen sollte nicht allzuviel ableitet werden. Zur Erinnerung: Meine Taufe im Forum, aber das versteht wahrscheinlich nur jemand mit feinem Sinn für Ironie, wie sie mein "Taufpate" hat.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Ja Tralala, 

hier werden Juristen in den Schmutz gezogen.

Wenn ich als Mensch Schmerzen in der Magengegend habe, dann kann ich auch nicht übers Internet eine Diagnose finden und ich werde natürlich zu einem Arzt gehen um die Sache abzuklären.

Aber juristische Hilfe in vielen Lebenslagen finde ich in Internetforen. Warum also einen Anwalt konsultieren? Der Anwalt ist also völlig überflüssig geworden. Hier wird ja geraten, "zahl nicht" oder auch von Juristen oder Selbsternannten wie "Der Jurist" oder "Katzenhai" werden Empfehlungn herausgegeben, wobei - und das ist das schlimme - von diesen Herren bzw. Personen immer angegeben wird, sie seien Juristen, also ausgebildete Fachleute ihrer Branche.

Ich bin Jurist und ich gebe dir den Tipp, zahl  nicht......    allein das verstößt gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.

Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.

Nicht böse gemeint aber es wird so kommen. Es ist schön, dass sich Leute für andere aufopfern, aber wenn, dann rechtlich einwandfrei.

Gruß

XXXXXXX
Rechtsanwalt und Notar
Nürnberg


----------



## scrat007 (30 Mai 2004)

Ah Ja, und Werkstätten sind überflüssig weil irgendwo im Internet ein Forum existiert das einem erklärt wie man die Reifen wechselt. Tolle Logik.

Zeig doch mal deine Quellen, wo steht denn das ein Jurist gesagt hat man soll nicht zahlen, ich sehe hier in diesem Forum keine Juristen, ich sehe nur Geschädigt die sich gegenseitig Tipps geben, und das fällt unter die Meinungsfreiheit. Bloß weil jemand Jurist heißt, ist er noch lange kein Jurist, du glaubst auch das Abteilungsleiter Abteilungen leiten und Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten, bloß weil sie so heißen, oder? 8) 

In diesem Forum habe ich schon so oft gelesen "Geh zum Amwalt und las dich beraten" das die Anwälte eigentlich an überarbeitung leiden müßten.

Aber wieder einmal zeigt sich ein alter Grundsatz "Die unschuldigen Opfer werden zu Tätern gemacht".


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tralala,
> 
> hier werden Juristen in den Schmutz gezogen.
> 
> Wenn ich als Mensch Schmerzen in der Magengegend habe, dann kann ich auch nicht übers Internet eine Diagnose finden und ich werde natürlich zu einem Arzt gehen um die Sache abzuklären.



Naja, 26700 Treffer zu Magenschmerzen im Internet via Google und einiges mit tiefgreifenden Diagnosen....


```
Magenbeschwerden - [ Translate this page ]
... 1-2 Tage Bettruhe halten. Fasten oder Schonkost beruhigen die Magenschmerzen. Mehrere kleine Mahlzeiten sind besser als wenige große. ...
[url]www.meine-gesundheit.de/krank/texte/magensch.htm[/url] - 12k - Cached - Similar pages

Alltägliche Magen- Darm- Beschwerden - [ Translate this page ]
... Aufstoßen mit - Magenschmerzen, - Übelkeit und Erbrechen, - Völlegefühl ... Erbrechen mit - Magenschmerzen, - Aufstoßen, - Sodbrennen, - Appetitlosigkeit ...
[url]www.medizinfo.de/gastro/beschwerden.shtml[/url] - 29k - 28 May 2004 - Cached - Similar pages

Magenschmerzen, Helicobacter Pylori, Tripeltherapie - [ Translate this page ]
Magenbeschwerden: Wer kennt sie nicht? Wer hatte nicht schon mal Magenschmerzen, Völlegefühl, Appetitlosigkeit, Übelkeit und Erbrechen? ...
[url]www.pharmacie.de/info/schmerz/magenschmerzen.htm[/url] - 18k - Cached - Similar pages

[PDF] Harmlose Magenschmerzen oder Hinweise auf Magenkrebs?
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML

Page 1. Harmlose Magenschmerzen oder Hinweise auf Magenkrebs? ... regelmäßige Magenschmerzen nach dem Essen! - schwarzer Stuhl! - Gewichtsverlust! ...
[url]www.wdr.de/radio/wdr2/westzeit/medizin021009.pdf[/url] - Similar pages
```

Ob da jetzt ein Arzt aufbegehren müsste??

Lieber Herr Xxxxxx,

Wenn sie hier genauer lesen würden, sollten sie bemerken, das wir oft die Betroffenen baten, einen Rechtsanwalt aufzusuchen. Wenn das schon Rechtsberatung darstellt, naja, dann stimmt gewaltig was nicht in eurer Branche mit dem Sinn des Rechtsberatungsgesetz. So jedenfalls erschliesst sich mir, als juristischen Laien, das Vorgehen von Mitgliedern aus Eurer Zunft.
Von Juristen in den Schmutz ziehen, kann hier ja wohl nicht die Rede sein. Es sei denn, ein Jurist wirft mit Dreck, dann muss er sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn Dreck zurückkommt. Aber das passiert nicht nur Juristen, sondern das passiert bei jedem


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tralala,
> 
> hier werden Juristen in den Schmutz gezogen.
> 
> Wenn ich als Mensch Schmerzen in der Magengegend habe, dann kann ich auch nicht übers Internet eine Diagnose finden und ich werde natürlich zu einem Arzt gehen um die Sache abzuklären.



Doch , hier zum Beispiel:
Da bezahle ich lieber die 10 Euro bei meinem DOC
als hier so einen 30 Euronen in den Rachen zu schmeisen.
wie medizin-fit oder ratgeber-fit in de  zum Beispiel

Mit Medizinbegriffen , lassen sich viele Schlagwörter generieren .
Wollen wir nur hoffen , das sich durch solch eine Gesundheitliche Beratung
keiner einen Schlaganfall einfängt , außer dem Seitenbetreiber 
Aus Pietät´s gründen würde ich empfehlen sicherheitshalber vorher die dialerbeerdigungsseite zu generieren.

Denn Tabus , kennt ja anscheinend dieser Webmaster nicht
Mit Beratungen sollte man momentan sehe vorsichtig sein 

Nett , ist auch ein Banner mit Gratisdownload.

Der Unterschied zwischen Gratis und Umsonst lautet :
Unsere Gesellschaftliche Erziehung war Gratis


----------



## News (30 Mai 2004)

> Warum also einen Anwalt konsultieren? Der Anwalt ist also völlig überflüssig geworden.


Das würde in dieser Pauschalität ja nicht mal gelten, wenn es hier tatsächlich Rechtsberatung gäbe. Wer soll denn ggf. Dialeropfer vor Gericht vertreten? Die Foren-Admins und Mods?   



> G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.


Die Erfolge der Kanzlei halten sich, insbesondere in letzter Zeit, sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Marnie (30 Mai 2004)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie oft von irgendwelchen vollkommen anonymen Gästen gepostet wird, hier fände unerlaubte Rechtberatung im großen oder auch kleinen Stil statt, aber keiner dieser „ach-so-gut-informierten“ Poster bringt mal einen konkretes Zitat aus diesem Forum auf die Beine, welches diese Behauptung unterlegen würde.

Ich lese dieses Forum nun seit „erst“ einem guten ¾ Jahr sehr genau mit, weil ich selbst vergangenes Jahr im Juni von einem Dialer betroffen war, aber mir ist trotz allem hier in diesem Forum kein Fall von Rechtsberatung in Erinnerung und deshalb wohl auch nie unter die Augen gekommen. Was hier stattfindet ist meiner Meinung nach schlichtweg Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## OskarMaria (30 Mai 2004)

*Nix Notar*

Ja, ja - in Deutschland gibt's viele Notare - auch in Nürnberg. Aber einen Herman Sxxxxxx findet man nicht im Telefonbuch. Ein richtiger Jurist würde sicher auch nicht so eine dämliche Stellungnahme abgeben. Es lohnt  also nicht, mit solch einem Troll zu argumentieren.

Sagt einer hier: " Heute hab ich Kopfweh!"  Und ich empfehl ihm ne Tablette Aspirin und Runde Schlaf. Dann muß ich auch nicht Arzt sein. Sondern ich gebe etwas Lebenserfahrung weiter. Und auch die Ärzteschaft wird trotz meines Rates nicht gleich Konkurs anmelden.

OM


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tralala,
> hier werden Juristen in den Schmutz gezogen.
> ....
> Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.
> ...



Könnte bitte mal ein Mod den Namen rausnehmen.
Der echte Notar mit diesem Namen aus Nürnberg findet das bestimmt nicht witzig...


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsanwalt und Notar
> Nürnberg


Dir ist der Straftatbestand "Mißbrauch von Titeln" geläufig?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Mai 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Sch*,

ich kann Ihre Verärgerung natürlich verstehen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, daß Ihre Auftragsflaute weniger auf das Forum hier zurückzuführen ist, sondern eher an Ihrer fehlenden Präsenz hier im Internet liegt. Weder eine Recherche bei Google brachte Sie zum Vorschein, noch das Telefonbuch. Man mag fast glauben, daß Sie nicht existieren.

Hochachtungsvoll
Nebelwolf

*Nachtrag:* Ihr seit ja Blitzgoogler, ich staune nicht schlecht wie viele Beiträge in den Minuten aufgelaufen sind.


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist der gar kein Notar?
Verdammt, da wär ich fast drauf reingefallen!

Kann mir noch kurz jemand erklären was ein Grafenreuth ist und wie man damit ein Internet-Forum dichtmachen kann? Ist das sowas wie ein Wurm oder sowas?

Fragend,
BO


----------



## Stefan71 (30 Mai 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

ich lese schon einige Tage hier im Forum mit, weil ich kürzlich ebenfalls Probleme mit einem nervigen Dialer hatte. Dies ist mein erster Beitrag.

Es ist ja echt lustig zu lesen, wie hier manche die auf Seiten der Dialerbetreiber stehen ihre dürftigen Argumente anbringen...

Besonders interessant ist ein Beitrag eines angeblichen Rechtsanwalt und Notars aus Nürnberg mit Namen Hxxxxx Schxxxxx  der schreibt, daß hier juristische Beratung durchgeführt wird. Alle Beiträge die ich in diversen Strängen gelesen habe, waren keinesfalls Rechtsberatung im juristischen Sinne. Weder wurde jemals eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft erteilt auf die sich ein Leser dieses Forums verlassen kann - noch wurde irgendwo ein Rechtsberatungsvertrag geschlossen, oder irre ich mich da?? Der Hinweis dieses "Rechtsanwaltes", daß ein Forumsmitglied mit Namen "Jurist" solche Auskünfte gegeben hat und dann wohl auch ein solcher (Jurist) dahintersteckt, ist mehr als lächerlich. Ich könnte mich auch Gott nennen und per Internet der gesamten Menschheit alle Sünden erlassen und trotzdem gäbs wohl keinen Anspruch auf die Richtigkeit...   

Also laßt Euch bloß nicht einschüchtern durch solche Forumsuser die das Recht auf Meinungsfreitheit zugunsten völliger Abzocke durch kriminelle Firmen wie viele dieser Dialeranbieter zerstören wollen.

Ach übrigens: ich habe mich mal im Internet auf die Suche nach dem Herrn "Rechtsanwalt und Notar Hxxxxx Schxxxxx in Nürnberg" gemacht. Ich habe von Google über Teleauskunft, Gelbe Seiten, Deutscher Anwaltsverein, Notarvereinigung usw. gesucht, bin aber nirgends nach einem Namen in Nürnberg bzw. im Landgerichtsbezirk Nürnberg fündig geworden. Ich will ja hier nun wirklich nicht behaupten, daß sich der gute Mann der Amtsanmaßung schuldig gemacht hat bzw. Titelmißbrauch betreibt... aber sehr seltsam ist das schon. :gruebel:


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

Stefan71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal...



Hallo Stefan71, herzlich willkommen.
Wieder einer mehr der sich angemeldet hat.
Wenn die kostenlose Werbung so weiter geht wird das noch richtig voll hier  

Irgendwie bekomme ich das Gefühl diese ominöse Abmahnung war das beste was passieren konnte. :lol: 

Gruss
BO


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tralala,
> hier werden Juristen in den Schmutz gezogen.


Meinst Du den Hinweis auf die Genese des Rechtsberatungsgesetz?



			
				Anonymous weiter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber juristische Hilfe in vielen Lebenslagen finde ich in Internetforen. Warum also einen Anwalt konsultieren? Der Anwalt ist also völlig überflüssig geworden. Hier wird ja geraten, "zahl nicht" oder auch von Juristen oder Selbsternannten wie "Der Jurist" oder "Katzenhai" werden Empfehlungn herausgegeben, wobei - und das ist das schlimme - von diesen Herren bzw. Personen immer angegeben wird, sie seien Juristen, also ausgebildete Fachleute ihrer Branche.
> 
> Ich bin Jurist und ich gebe dir den Tipp, zahl  nicht......    allein das verstößt gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.


*?*
Ich habe eine Bitte, falls zu jemals mehr als ein Examen abgelegt hast,  werfe die Urkunde darüber weg. Glaub mir, es ist besser so.
Begründung siehe Uwe Wesel "Risiko Rechtsanwalt". Rechtsanwalt und Notar werden in dem Buch nicht explizit angesprochen. Sie gehören aber dazu.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

> Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.



Mmm, forum.computerbetrug.*pl* klingt ja auch nicht schlecht. War nur Spaß


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Oder einen Briefkasten auf Mallorca bewachen? Das wär doch 'n cooler Job! Ich melde mich freiwillig...

HALT, KOMMANDO ZURÜCK! Ich muss mir noch irgendwo meine Brötchen verdienen. Und das kann ich hier besser...


----------



## Baller Otto (31 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.



Verdammtes!
"G. macht dieses Forum dicht."
Wenn mit G. Foren dicht zu machen sind...

Hab noch eine Dachrinne die leckt!
Wo bekommt man dieses G. , im Baumarkt?

Gruss,
BO


----------



## Counselor (31 Mai 2004)

Möchtegern-Notar und Rechtsanwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber juristische Hilfe in vielen Lebenslagen finde ich in Internetforen. Warum also einen Anwalt konsultieren?


Au weia! Lassen wir mal den Parlamentarischen Staatssekretär Hartenbach antworten:
	
	



```
Ein Verbot der unentgeltlichen Rechtsberatung ist mit dem Gedanken von bürgerschaftlichem Engagement nicht vereinbar.
```
 http://www.bmj.bund.de/enid/0,0/ln.html?druck=1


> Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.


Darf ich herzlich lachen? Ich glaube langsam, dass einigen Anwälten Angst und Bange vor der Reform des Rechtsberatungsgesetztes wird. Warum allerdings Möchtegern-Notare Angst kriegen müssen Sie mir noch erklären, lieber Hr Notar und Rechtsanwalt. Und lassen Sie bitte meine Heimatstadt aus dem Spiel. 

*Ich freue mich schon auf die Niederlage von RA Dr. S.*


> Nicht böse gemeint aber es wird so kommen. Es ist schön, dass sich Leute für andere aufopfern, aber wenn, dann rechtlich einwandfrei.


Also so wie hier. Auftretende Fragen werden hier doch von Privatperson zu Privatperson unentgeltlich unter Nutzung von Heikos Datenbank als Speichermedium beantwortet. Als (Möchtegern-)Jurist sollten Sie mal § 11 TDG lesen:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tdg/__11.html


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*Disclaimer dazutun....*

Für alle Fälle sollte man halt einfach einen entsprechenden Hinweis im Forum anbringen, daß es sich hier um keine Rechtsberatung (weder entgeltlich noch unentgeltlich) handelt, daß keiner der Poster Anwalt, Notar oder ähnliches ist (bzw. als solcher agiert), daß damit nicht für genehmigungspflichtige Beratergeschäfte geworben wird, die Beiträge keinerlei Beratungscharakter haben, kein Klienten-Anwalt Verhältnis durch den Erfahrungsaustausch im Forum zustande kommt....  und daß sich Beratungssuchende immer an einen befugten Professionisten wenden müssen um juridisch einwandfreie Beratungen bzw. Auskünfte zu erhalten.
Hier wäre so ein umfassender Haftungsausschluß - der natürlich entsprechend adaptiert werden muß: http://www.globalcash.info/offshore_firmen/index.php?id=12
(ohne Gewähr natürlich)

Schätze das müßte reichen um eine klare Grenze zu ziehen? 


DISCLAIMER: Dieser Beitrag ist keine Rechtsberatung und es kommt hiermit keinerlei Berater-Klienten-Verhältnis zustande. Die Information ist völlig unverbindlich und keinesfalls judridisch korrekt. Für rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte wenden Sie sich an Ihren autorisierten Rechtsbeistand


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

@GlobalCash

Das gibts ja schon seit Jahren in unseren NUB:



> Ratschläge/Hinweise/Tips
> Ratschläge, Hinweise und Empfehlungen, die von Betreiber, Moderatoren oder Benutzern im Forum gegeben werden, sind grundsätzlich als unverbindlich anzusehen und beruhen ausschließlich auf eigenen Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen. Sie sind keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes oder garantiert funktionierende Schutz- und Reparaturanleitungen an Hard- und/oder Software.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*... nicht gesehen ....*

@sascha
Na dann danke ich daß die Abmahnung sowieso völlig ins Leere geht.

So genau hab ich mir die AGBs des Forums noch gar nicht angesehen - habe die Meldung im Standard http://derstandard.at/?id=1680202 gelesen und dadurch den Thread gefunden ...
Aber selbst um 926 (?) Euro ist die Werbung jedenfalls ein Geschenk.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

> Aber selbst um 926 (?) Euro ist die Werbung jedenfalls ein Geschenk.



Na, auf diese Art von Werbung hätten wir trotzdem gern verzichtet


----------



## JWiedel (31 Mai 2004)

*Syndius wir danken dir!*

Was ist los in der "seriösen" Dialerbranche?

Seit wann fürchten Dienstleistungsanbieter den Meinungsaustausch ihrer Kunden? Schon mal diverse Urlaubsforen und deren Hotelbewertungen gelesen? Da wird manchmal ein mieses Hotel durch Verbraucherpostings innerhalb eines Katalogzeitraumes aus dem Programm der Veranstalter genommen. Trotzdem habe ich dort noch von keinen Klagen gegen solche Foren gehört. Schon mal bei CIAO gelesen was dort über manche Firmen und deren Produkte gepostet wird?

Kleiner Rückblick zur Erinnerung:
Der Dialer-Anbieter „Online Ideas GmbH“ hat  Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfügung gegen den Hersteller der Antivirensoftware “ANTIVIR”, die Firma H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH,  gestellt.  Demnach sollte Antivir Dialer nicht mehr als "gefährlich" anzeigen dürfen. Dialerschutz.de hatte ein Forum dazu. Kam eine Klage gegen die damaligen Postings?
Warum verklagen diese Dialer-Anbieter eigentlich nicht die Hamburger Dialer-Firmen auf Unterlassung des Vertriebes der verdeckten Dialer aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen? Schließlich arbeiten die Hamburger Dialeranbieter mit Programmen außerhalb des § 43b TKG und haben daher klare Wettbewerbsvorteile durch den versand ihrer eigenen Rechnungen, außerhalb der Telefonabrechnung normaler Dialer. 
Merkwürdig,. Merkwürdig..........
AntiVir ist ein schädliches Programm für Dialeranbieter, HAS / HFM-Dialer aber nicht?

Andere Anbieter wie der Rechtsanwalt B. Syndikus, Geschäftsführer der Dialer-Firma Global Netcom,  versenden Unterlassungserklärungen an dialerschutz.de. Nach meiner Meinung ( die ist doch noch erlaubt-oder?) sollen gezielt Informationen unterdrückt werden und den Verbraucherschutzseiten durch den Dialervertreiber ein Maulkorb verpasst werden. Mit Rechtsberatungsgesetz hat das gar nichts zu tun, alles doch nur ein Vorwand.

Weiter so Dialerbranche!!! Ihr schaufelt euch durch solche Maßnahmen euer eigenes Grab und zerstört ein an sich gutes und einfaches Zahlungssystem. 
Noch schlechtere Presse als diese neuerliche Abmahnung des Herr Sydikus verursacht hat kann es wohl kaum geben. Nicht nur das dialerschutz.de kostenlos eine gigantische Werbekampagner erhalten hat ( alle Artikel dazu in den Medien hätte dialerschutz.de unmöglich bezahlen können) werden solche Artikel auch sehr genau durch die zuständigen Behörden ausgewertet. Sieht der Gesetzgeber, oder eine Partei, Handlungsbedarf durch die Häufung solche Vorfälle sieht könnte es der Branche echt an den Kragen gehen. Ist die breite Massse von einem Problem betroffen wird es für Politiker, besonders vor Wahlen, interessant. 

Solange Dialer weiterhin im Ruf stehen nur dazu hergestellt und programmiert zu werden um unerfahrene Internet-User abzuzocken, wird sich der Ruf der Branche nie bessern, alles wird getan um ein totales Verbot der Dialer zu erreichen. Statt regelkonforme Dialer einzusetzen und seriöse Geschäfte zu machen werden alle Tricks angewandt und Rechtslücken gnadenlos ausgenutzt: Dialer via Satellit, Dialer ins Ausland zu einsamen Inseln im Pazifik, Dialer auf Kinder- und Jugendseiten und jetzt noch Dialer ohne Registrierung  mit verdeckter Rufnummernübermittlung zur Rechnungslegung für angebliche Abos. 
Ist der Ruf einmal ruiniert lebs sich anscheinend ungeniert.

Der Gesetzgeber wird darauf bald reagieren müssen, vielleicht kommt dann ja endgültig ein totales Dialerverbot wie in der Schweiz. Schade um die seriösen Anbieter, aber die scheinen ja Leuten wie Syndikus freien Lauf zu lassen und  die daraus entstehende negative Presse zu ignorieren. Vogel Strauss Prinzip?

Wenn selbst das Handelsblatt entsprechend berichtet werden auch bisher für dieses Thema uninteressierte Personen auf den Dialer- Mißstand im Internet aufmerksam. Das kann mit Geld gar nicht bezahlt werden.


*SYNDIKUS WIR DANKEN DIR !!!!! *
  :lol:


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Günni geht nicht gegen CB und DS vor sondern sein Syndikus.



Stimmt vordergründig - Abmahner (Mandant) ist B.S. als Berufsständler.

Durchführende Vertreter sind aber die FvG&S-GbR - also eben auch der Sozius. Haftungstechnisch zB. muss sich auch der Kollege v.Gr. die Abmahnung zurechnen lassen ...

P.S.: Ein Syndikus ist kein Sozius, die ausländischen Begriffe sind bitte zu trennen ...


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, forum.computerbetrug.*pl* klingt ja auch nicht schlecht. War nur Spaß



Spaßfortsetzung: Server in Uganda: Computerbetr.ug ...
oder in Tansania: Dialerschu.tz

Natürlich nur, wenn alle Foren unerlaubt rechtsberatend tätig sind. Wobei für ein Dialerforum leider keine Top-Level-Domain .um besteht (aber .us gibt's).


----------



## JWiedel (31 Mai 2004)

*Der Graf meldet sich natürlich auch zu Wort*

Der Inhaber der Kanzlei des RASyndikus, Graf Freiherr von .... meldet sich im Forum von Golem fleißig zu Wort. Schaut mal hier:
http://forum.golem.de/phorum/read.php?f=44&i=5873&t=5763


----------



## Antidialer (31 Mai 2004)

So kennen wir Günni doch! Jetzt die üblichen großkotzigen Kommentare und später muss er wieder wie ein geprügelter Hund den Schwanz einziehen. Hatten wir doch bei der EMule Abmahnung schon.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*UwG-Verstoß ??*

Interessant, daß dieselbe Kanzlei, die gegen "unerlaubte Rechtsberatung" in einem Forum vorgeht in einem ebensolchen Forum kostenlose Rechtsberatung betreibt, indem sie dort diverse Gesetze kommentiert, Gerichtsentscheide mit Quellenangaben veröffenlicht und dazu den link zur eigenen Homepage publiziert.

Denke es gibt soetwas wie eine Honorarordnung für Anwälte und Gratisberatungen wären dann wohl unlauterer Wettbewerb (Werbeagenturen dürfen auch keine Gratispräsentationen anbieten)

Was sagt denn da die Standesvertretung (Anwaltskammer?) dazu ... oder der Mitbewerb..? 

DISCLAIMER: Dieser Beitrag ist keine Rechtsberatung und es kommt hiermit keinerlei Berater-Klienten-Verhältnis zustande. Die Information ist völlig unverbindlich und keinesfalls judridisch korrekt. Für rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte wenden Sie sich an Ihren autorisierten Rechtsbeistand.


----------



## Counselor (31 Mai 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> So kennen wir Günni doch! Jetzt die üblichen großkotzigen Kommentare und später muss er wieder wie ein geprügelter Hund den Schwanz einziehen. Hatten wir doch bei der EMule Abmahnung schon.


Er wird das Verfahren verlieren (vgl LG Köln 28 O 627/02, TELETEX ./. TELTARIF)
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw15/s10353.html


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

Da gefällt mir dieser Satz übrigens besonders:



> Auch Ausführungen, in denen sich Leser über rechtliche Konsequenzen austauschen, sind den Ausführungen des Gerichts zufolge zulässig, selbst dann, wenn die rechtliche Bewertung letztendlich falsch ist.


----------



## Counselor (31 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Da gefällt mir dieser Satz übrigens besonders:
> 
> 
> 
> > Auch Ausführungen, in denen sich Leser über rechtliche Konsequenzen austauschen, sind den Ausführungen des Gerichts zufolge zulässig, selbst dann, wenn die rechtliche Bewertung letztendlich falsch ist.


Deswegen noch die Entscheidung im Wortlaut:
http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/forumlgkoeln.html


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*Zwanghafter Versuch Foren Rechtsberatung zu unterstellen ...*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss es sehen wie es ist. was hier stattfindet ist nunmal nicht legal. da gibt es z. b. einen der sich sogar "Der Jurist" nennt und der gibt nicht selten Ratschläge und Tipps, wie es nur ein zugelassener Anwalt tun darf.
> 
> Sowas ist nunmal eine Rechtsberatung. Und sowas ist verboten. Da muss ich Herrn Syndikus verhalten für korrekt einstufen. Es kann nichts ein, dass eine ganze Branche unter solchen Foren leiden muss.
> 
> ...



"So was" ist im Zeitalter mündiger Internetnutzer Erfahrungs- und Informationsaustausch und JEDER weiss, dass diese unverbindlich, nach bestem Wissen und unentgeltlich erfolgt und durchaus auch falsch sein kann.

JEDER weiss, dass er gut beraten ist, vor Rechtsschritten einen Anwalt seines Vertrauens aufzusuchen und es düfte klar sein, dass hierzu weniger die Anwälte gehören, die es nötig haben, rechtliche Nischenakrobatik zu betreiben.

JEDER weiss, dass ein Nick nicht notwendigerweise Rückschlüsse über den Beruf des Posters zulässt.

Dass es so manchem Anwalt wirtschaftlich schlechter geht als noch vor Jahren, liegt sicher nicht an Foren!

Gruß,
Nomad


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*Vorsicht vor dem bösen Wolf ?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tralala,
> 
> hier werden Juristen in den Schmutz gezogen.



Man kann nur das "in den Schmutz" ziehen, was sich schon nahe an diesem befindet.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich als Mensch Schmerzen in der Magengegend habe, dann kann ich auch nicht übers Internet eine Diagnose finden und ich werde natürlich zu einem Arzt gehen um die Sache abzuklären.



Wenn ich Schmerzen habe, dann ist das ein subjektives und für mich nachvollziehbares Empfinden - wenn ich glaube, eine Rechtsposition vertreten zu müssen, dann macht es durchaus Sinn, diese zu vorzutragen und z.B. mit Hilfe nützlicher Links (wie Verweisen zu Gesetzen und Urteilen) das Gespräch mit dem Rechtsanwalt vorzubereiten. Jeder Hardware- und Software-Test hilft mir ebenso im Vorfeld und deswegen werden mir die Ingenieure heulend auf die Bude rücken, dass ich Ihnen möglicherweise die Arbeit wegnehme.

Möchte mal' wissen, woher Juristen und Anwälte sowie Steuerberater die Vermessenheit hernehmen, dass sie SO wichtig und notwendig sind und man ihre Einkommensquellen schützen müsse. Es wird Zeit, dass auch hier Wettbewerb entsteht.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt hier noch Einiges vor euch, das könnt ihr mir glauben. G.  macht dieses Forum dicht.



Die Zeiten, in denen man "vor dem bösen Wolf" Angst hatte oder eine Geschichte mit bösem Ausgang Kopfschmerzen bereitete, sind vorbei.

Gruß,
Nomad


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*Bürgerpflichten*

BGB § 227
Notwehr
(1) Eine durch Notwehr gebotene Handlung ist nicht widerrechtlich. 
(2) Notwehr ist diejenige Verteidigung, welche erforderlich ist, um einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden. 


Dieser Tatbestand ist durch diese handvoll  Dialerterorristen , welche Sumas
zuspammen , Seiten miteinander verlinken und oder auf Dialer umleiten ,
ist dieses wohl zu genüge gegeben. 
Auch das Ungewollte eingreifen in die Privatsphäre und abändern 
der Verbindungsprotokolle auf andere ungewollte Einwahlen ,
stellt diesen Tatbestand  diese nachweislich dar.
In diesem Sinne , ist dieses auch Bürgerplicht !!! 
Dieses zu veröffendlichen um Schaden gegenüber Dritten abzuwenden.


BGB § 229
Selbsthilfe
Wer zum Zwecke der Selbsthilfe eine Sache wegnimmt, zerstört oder beschädigt oder wer zum Zwecke der Selbsthilfe einen Verpflichteten, welcher der Flucht verdächtig ist, festnimmt oder den Widerstand des Verpflichteten gegen eine Handlung, die dieser zu dulden verpflichtet ist, beseitigt, handelt nicht widerrechtlich, wenn obrigkeitliche Hilfe nicht rechtzeitig zu erlangen ist und ohne sofortiges Eingreifen die Gefahr besteht, dass die Verwirklichung des Anspruchs vereitelt oder wesentlich erschwert werde. 


Aufgrund der hohen Verdunklungsgefahr und Beweismittelvernichtung , 
ist es auch legitim davon Screenshots zu erstellen , und diese Misstände
zwecks Beweissicherung zu veröffentlichen bzw speichern.
Ein mit Datum und Uhrzeit bestätigtes posting hilft da einwandfrei.
Um den Ermittlungsbehörden Amtshilfe zu leisten.
Alles Andere wäre als Mit-Wissende Person eine zurückhaltung
von Beweismitteln und somit Strafbar.

Wo ist hier was von Rechtsberatung , in Foren gegeben ?

PS. Schade das ich nicht Richter mit Nachnahmen heiße 


Die Müllabfuhr selbst juristische Wörter enden bei 3 mal OK


----------



## Silenter (31 Mai 2004)

Es ist schon traurig, dass es Rechtsanwälte nötig haben, eine Meinungsäußerung per Abmahnung zu unterdrücken - bloss weil sie ihre eigenen Profite durch die Aufklärungsarbeit von CB und DS schwinden sehen. Dass die unseriösen Dialerbetreiber zum grossen Teil selbst schuld an der Misere sind, ignorieren die Betreiber vollkommen.

Zumal das Posting "Versuch eines Dialoges - Meinungen zum Dialerdownload" http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5499 aus meiner Sicht nur eine Provokation war, um die fehlenden Argumente für die Abmahnung zu schaffen. Dass sich die Forenbetreiber und Poster nicht darauf eingelassen haben, zeigt eindeutig dass eine Rechtsberatung nicht erfolgen wird. Trotzdem versuchte der Poster der GN immer wieder, eine ihm angenehme Antwort zu erhalten.

Nun aber zieht man ein vollkommen anderen Thread heraus, um gegen das unerwünschte Forum vorgehen zu können. Und das ist armselig und wird hoffentlich nicht zum Erfolg führen.


Silenter


----------



## dotshead (31 Mai 2004)

@muellabfuhr

Hast Du es schon mal bei der Yellow-Press als Journalist versucht? Die USA könnten, glaub ich, auch noch Terrorismus-Experten gebrauchen. Dein Vergleich ist in meinen Augen absolut Fehl am Platz.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*Wer ist "schuld" Forum oder Schreiberling ?*

Hallo,

würde mich mal interessieren ob denn das "Forum" oder deren Betreiber eigentlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können. Ist es denn nicht vielmehr so, daß derjenige der die "Waffe" gebraucht auch der ist der die Verantwortung trägt ? Mann kann meines Erachtens doch kein Medium verklagen nur weil einzelne Nutzer es EVENTUELL (was im EInzelfall zu prüfen wäre !) missbrauchen. Konsequenterweise müßte sich dann jeder Nutzer registrieren (mit ID Nachweis).
Darüber hinaus würde mich mal brennend interessieren wie "geschäftsmäßig" definiert ist. Ich dachte daß ich darunter eine auf Gewinnerzielung ausgerichtete Tätigkeit zu verstehen habe. Dies kann ich jedoch bei einem Posting in einem Gratisforum nicht nachvollziehen ...

Gruß and die Forumsbetreiber .. macht weiter so !


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*um noch mal auf die angebliche Rechtsberatung zurückzukommen*

... diesen Vorwurf von Sündikus halte ich für überzogen.

Gewiss bezieht sich S. auf den Gedankenaustausch zwischen "Jurist", "Katzenhai" und anderen offensichtlich Rechtskundigen über deren eigene Rechtsstreite gegen Dialer- und damit verbundene Inkassounternehmen in diesem Forum.

Aus diesen Diskussionen mögen Dritte vielleicht einen mittelbaren "Rat" bezüglich ihres Prozessverhaltens in ähnlichen Rechtsfällen saugen, aber deswegen ein Verbot  dieses von S. als "Rechtsberatung" gewerteten Meinungsaustausches zwischen Rechtskundigen zu veranlassen würde mit deren Recht auf freie, öffentliche Meinungsäußerung kollidieren.

Wenn man den Erkenntnissen anderer Teilnehmer dieses Forums vertrauen kann - ich tue das - beraten der Abmahner S. und seine Kreise in anderen Foren selber - möglicherweise gesetz- und standeswiderig - in Rechtsfragen.

Im Gegensatz dazu wies User "Jurist" beispielsweise rechtsunkundige Fragesteller [ForBi] schon vor Jahresfrist eindeutig zurück, hier im Forum dürfe keine Rechtsberatung erteilt werden:



> "Mehr können wir hier im Forum nicht machen, weil wir durch das Rechtsberatungsgesetzt gehindert sind."



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=420

Und gab dem Petenten den Rat, einen Rechtsanwalt zu beauftragen.

Auch an anderer Stelle immer wieder Hinweise an Betroffene, sich mit eigens beauftragten Rechtsanwälten über das sachgerechte Vorgehen zu beraten:



> "... das erste, was Dein Anwalt rügen sollte..."



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1997
(Moderator "Haudrauf")

Nein, offensichtlich gehts S. und Co. bei der Abmahnung eher um das Anschwärzen mißliebiger Kollegen, denen man anderweitig nicht mehr beizukommen vermag. Mal sehen, ob und wie das entscheidende Gericht solch ein schändliches Verhalten honorieren wird ...

ekueku


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Juni 2004)

Jetzt wird es spannend:

http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39122810,00.htm



			
				Zdnet schrieb:
			
		

> News Internet und Kommunikation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @muellabfuhr
> 
> Hast Du es schon mal bei der Yellow-Press als Journalist versucht? Die USA könnten, glaub ich, auch noch Terrorismus-Experten gebrauchen. Dein Vergleich ist in meinen Augen absolut Fehl am Platz.



*" Ziehen Sie mal bitte Ihre Rosa Brille ab "*

Gegenfage .   Ist es es denn nicht so ?

Das ist leider die Bittere Wahrheit !
Sind nicht 90 % der zum abzocken schnell zusammengeschusterten Seiten
in diesem Sinne von Gierigen tabulosen Webmastern erstellt worden ?
Welche eher zum schnellen 30 € abzocken (Wucher) genutzt werden ?
Dies ist keine Stimmungsmache , sondern die Internetuser versuchen sich
gegenüber diesen Wucher zu schützen , daraufhin kommt es zu diesen
Stimmungsbildern in der Gesellschaft gegenüber diesen Dialerangeboten.
Es ist auch  legitim sich gegenüber diesen Wucher zu schützen.

Würden mal die Dialeranbieter die Wurzel des Übels rausreißen und diese
Preis-Leistung  = Wucher-Seitenbetreiber rauswerfen , würde es Ruhiger werden.
Das Massenhafte Zuspammen , der Suchmaschienen mit solchen Seiten ,
ist gleichgesetzt eines terorristischen Angriffs auf das Internet.  


[ ] Dann kommt auch der Zwiespalt eines Dialermitanbieters auf,
der "Selbstverständlich" nur im Auftrag seines Mandanten handelt.
Zumindest , hätte ich persönlich Skrupel zum Wohle des Deutschen Volkes,
meines Berufsstandes und Wissens . Mir auf diese Art uns Weise
mit meinen Kenntnissen Gesetzeslücken für meinen Geldwertenvorteils
zu nützen oder zu schaffen. Auch ebenfalls unter Ausnutzung der Kenntnisse
meines Berufsstandes , ungeliebte Mitbewerber oder Kritiker aus dem Weg zu räumen. 
Gegebenenfalls einen Maulkorb aufzuerlegen.[ ]

gez. Müllabfuhr


----------



## Counselor (1 Juni 2004)

Der BGH hat sich mit der Beweislastverteilung bei Haftungsfragen von Telediensten beschäftigt:
http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/bghhaftungtdg.html


			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ist die tatsächliche Kenntnis des Host-Providers vom fremden Inhalt dem Beweis nicht unmittelbar zugänglich, sondern kann nur aus den Umständen geschlossen werden. Dies ist in solchen Fällen jedoch nicht außergewöhnlich, da die Kenntnis als innere Tatsache regelmäßig nur durch einen Indizien- oder Anzeichenbeweis geführt werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*Man berufe sich ...*

http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/kompass/86/k8611.html auf den zuvor stehenden Link

MfG exp


----------



## Raimund (1 Juni 2004)

*Der Abmahnanwalt.*

 
Weiteres Netfound:

http://www.webwork-magazin.net/news/artikel/2212

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Reinhard (1 Juni 2004)

Hier eine kleine Linksammlung zum Thema:


Interessanter Artikel über das Rechtsberatungsgesetz unter:
http://www.jurawiki.de/RechtsberatungsGesetz


Ein Artikel zu diesem treath von jurtext:
http://www.jurtext.de/modules.php?name=News-a&file=article&sid=1353

Hintergrund zum im obigen Text angesprochen Urteil des AG Geislingen
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040189.htm


Urteil in Sachen Rechtsberatungsgesetz und Internet vom 26.04.2003:
http://www.dr-bahr.com/news/news_det_20030426131611.html

Kein Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz bei allgemeinen Hinweisen auch von Anwälten:
http://www.kanzlei-prof-schweizer.de/bibliothek/urteile/wettbewerbsrecht/00526/urteil.html

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

weitere Veröffentlichungen: (es ist mittlerweile schwierig den Überblick zu behalten  ) 

dmeuro

http://www.web-netz.de/?page=show&id=347&redirect=

oder einfach Computerbetrug Abmahnung  mit einer "kleinen" Eingrenzung.....

anklicken, z.Z 203 Treffer ....


tf


----------



## stieglitz (1 Juni 2004)

Gleich eine weitere Meldung:
http://www.intern.de/news/5671.html
zwar  recht spät aber gut kommentiert:

Die Münchner Anwaltskanzlei "Frhr. v. G. & S. " hat in der Vergangenheit schon häufiger an der Beschädigung ihres Rufes gearbeitet. Allerdings meist mit dem Ziel der Geschäftsförderung, etwa durch die Präsentation als unnachgiebiger, fintenreicher Gegner im Rechtsstreit.* Mit einer neuen Aktion droht man sich nun aber eher lächerlich zu machen.*

S. dürfte sich wohl ans eigene Bein gepinkelt haben.
Gruß


----------



## stieglitz (1 Juni 2004)

Und dotcomtod hauen ihn mit ihrem unnachahmlichen Zynismuss gleich
in die Gruft:

http://www.dotcomtod.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12492


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich eine weitere Meldung:
> http://www.intern.de/news/5671.html
> zwar  recht spät aber gut kommentiert:
> 
> Die Münchner Anwaltskanzlei "Frhr. v. G.  & S. " hat in der Vergangenheit schon häufiger an der Beschädigung ihres Rufes gearbeitet.



Nach dem Motto: "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, mahnt sichs gänzlich ungeniert".
IMO sollte man die Sache nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, aber mit aller Kraft in die breite Öffentlichkeit tragen. 
Meine Meinung zu diesem Fall auf http://www.abzockwelle.de/meinung.htm

Gruss A. John


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2004)

ganz so pessimistisch würde ich das nicht sehen, bei AntiVir hat man sich beim
 zweiten Anlauf die Zähne ausgebissen   

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ganz so pessimistisch würde ich das nicht sehen, bei AntiVir hat man sich beim
> zweiten Anlauf die Zähne ausgebissen
> 
> tf



Sehr schön.  :lol:  Gibt es da einen Link?

Gruss A. John


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2004)

http://www.free-av.de/
(Link vom heutigen Datum) 



> Um Ihnen die Bedienung so einfach wie möglich zu machen, haben wir die AntiVir Personal Edition
> auf das Wesentliche konzentriert.
> Sie werden staunen, wie umfassend AntiVir Sie schützt:
> 
> *  * Schutz vor kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammen (Dialer)*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2004)

dotcomtod kommentiert neologistisch: "berlusconesk"... Aber bitte... 

Ich wünsche diesem Forum jedenfalls von ganzem Herzen...


			
				corps arminia schrieb:
			
		

> Mut und Standhaftigkeit gepaart mit Gerechtigkeitssinn und Selbstachtung



cico


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.free-av.de/ (Link vom heutigen Datum)


Lt dem Voting von Antivir halten 96,3 % von 3247 Votern den Dialerschutz von Antivir für wichtig. Woher das wohl kommt?
http://www.free-av.de/umfrage/umfrage.html


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich eine weitere Meldung:
> http://www.intern.de/news/5671.html
> zwar  recht spät aber gut kommentiert:
> 
> ...



Spätestens nach der Pleite bei emule.de haben sie gar keinen Ruf mehr zu verlieren. Die vertreten doch nur noch Firmen, wo sie mit drin hängen. Welcher normale Mandant sollte sich die noch als Anwalt nehmen. Manchen sich ständig lächerlich und verlieren ständig und das häufig mangels Kenntnis der Rechtslage. Ich würde mir keine Sorgen bei solchen Attacken machen. Die Hoffen auf die Wirkung des Erschreckens nach dem Brief. Setzt man sich zur Wehr, machen die einen Rückzieher. So wird es auch hier passieren.


----------



## Antidialer (2 Juni 2004)

So etwas vermute ich ebenfalls. Nachdem man den Streitwert selbstherrlich auf 25000 Euro festgesetzt hat, besteht auch für den Dialerbetreiber ein erhebliches Risiko beim Gang vor Gericht. Immerhin findet das Verfahren vor dem Landgericht, eine mögliche Berufung sogar vor dem OLG statt. Dort ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Dialerfreundliche oder einfach in derartigen Dingen unerfahrene Richter zu bekommen, recht unwahrscheinlich.

Aber vermutlich wird die Sache nie vor Gericht gehen. In Zeiten sinkender Dialerumsätze und nachdem EMule Abmahner firstway medien Insolvenz anmelden musste, hab ich manchmal Zweifel, ob die Dialerbetreiber überhaupt noch die Gerichtskosten zusammenbekommen würden


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juni 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Dort ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Dialerfreundliche oder einfach in derartigen Dingen unerfahrene Richter zu bekommen, recht unwahrscheinlich.



Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...


----------



## Antidialer (2 Juni 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "recht unwahrscheinlich". Nachdem GvG beim LG München ja schon eine EV gegen Antivir erwirken konnte (mit der sich im Nachhinein auch wieder bis auf die Knochen blamiert hat), ist in einem Prozess natürlich auch möglich, das GvG Recht bekommt. Meiner Ansicht nach ist dies aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, es sprechen mehrere Dinge dagegen.

Zum einen ist nicht klar, ob GvG (ich schreib einfach mal GvG, er ist ja der Chef der Kanzlei) überhaupt zu dieser Abmahnung berechtigt ist. 

Zweitens steht das Rechtsberatungsgesetz eh kurz vor der Abschaffung

Drittens müsste ein Richter schon ziemlich naiv sein, wenn er Postings in einem Forum als gewerbsmäßige Rechtsberatung ansieht.


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> In Zeiten sinkender Dialerumsätze und nachdem EMule Abmahner firstway medien Insolvenz anmelden musste, hab ich manchmal Zweifel, ob die Dialerbetreiber überhaupt noch die Gerichtskosten zusammenbekommen würden


Der RA Dr. S. handelt doch in eigener Sache. Das kostet den kaum was. Die Gerichtsgebühren sind da wohl ehr Portokasse.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Im übrigen wäre die Rechslage sehr interessant, wenn man dem abmahnenden Anwalt ein Posting in diesem Forum oder einem anderen Forum nachweisen könnte, das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung enthält. Das könnte peinlich werden.  :lol:


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2004)

anderer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen wäre die Rechslage sehr interessant, wenn man dem abmahnenden Anwalt ein Posting in diesem Forum oder einem anderen Forum nachweisen könnte, das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung enthält. Das könnte peinlich werden.  :lol:


Als Anwalt ist ihm die Rechtsberatung gestattet - auch in Foren.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Als Anwalt ist ihm die Rechtsberatung gestattet - auch in Foren.



Kostenlos?  das wär mir neu... 

j.


----------



## Rex Cramer (2 Juni 2004)

Da klebt dann die Kostennote mitsamt Paypal-Button am Beitrag dran. 

Allerdings: Selbst wenn er sich da "vorbeibenehmen" würde, hätte das keinen Einfluss auf seine eigene Abmahnung. Auch wenn´s mächtig blöd aussähe. Ob er hier nicht nur liest? Wer weiß?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

GvG beantwortet im deutschen Usenet ab und zu Postings. Mir selber auch schon ab und zu. Da dort Realnamenpflich ist, tritt er unter seinem echten Namen auf. Es hat auch keiner Zweifel daran, daß er es ist. Das merkt man an dem was er redet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

GvG ist im Usenet sehr aktiv:

http://www.google.de/groups?ie=UTF-8&as_uauthors=Gravenreuth&lr=&hl=de[/url]


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

wie war das mit der anwaltlichen Schweigepflicht?

http://www.google.de/[email protected]&rnum=29


----------



## sherlock70 (2 Juni 2004)

mal wieder Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das mit der anwaltlichen Schweigepflicht?
> 
> Google



Tja, wenigstens hat er nicht auf die Frage geantwortet, wie man es denn besser machen könnte. :-(

Entweder weiss er es nicht, oder praktiziert tatsächlich was er predigt...

Sherlock


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Juni 2004)

Zurück zum Thema:

Hat jemand etwas gehört, ob ein Antrag auf Einstweilige Verfügung gestellt wurde.

Meine Erkenntnisse hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=58788#58788


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

*Noch eine Fundstelle*

Mittlerweile berichtet auch die PC-Welt:

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/internet/40441/index.html


----------



## tp1234 (2 Juni 2004)

Uff 14 Seiten. Aber ich bin durch.

Es wäre  schlimm wenn die Meinungsfreiheit durch solch einen Anwalt eingeschränkt wird. Hat ja auch schon genug Abmahnungen gegeben die der Hammer sind. Dieser VON dürfte ja davon Leben.
Ich frage mich allerdings was das soll:

http://forum.golem.de/phorum/read.php?f=44&i=6081&t=5763


----------



## sascha (2 Juni 2004)

tp1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Uff 14 Seiten. Aber ich bin durch.
> 
> Es wäre  schlimm wenn die Meinungsfreiheit durch solch einen Anwalt eingeschränkt wird. Hat ja auch schon genug Abmahnungen gegeben die der Hammer sind. Dieser VON dürfte ja davon Leben.
> Ich frage mich allerdings was das soll:
> ...



Ein solcher Beitrag hier im Forum ist mir nicht bekannt. Wäre mir wohl auch aufgefallen, da wir pauschale Verunglimpfungen, Beleidigungen und strafrechtliche relevante Beiträge grundsätzlich umgehend löschen, bzw. in Quarantäne nehmen.


----------



## tp1234 (2 Juni 2004)

NAJA Egal. Ist mir nur bei den vielen Postings aufgefallen und habe mich gewundert, da hier eigentlich jeder Posten kann. Sogar mögliche Dialeranbieter.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2004)

tp1234 schrieb:
			
		

> da hier eigentlich jeder Posten kann. Sogar mögliche Dialeranbieter.


Posten kann hier jeder, sofern er sich an die Nutzungsregeln hält  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#7


> Inhalt der Artikel
> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender
> Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem
> der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt". *Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes
> ...



tf


----------



## Risbo1 (3 Juni 2004)

*Interview mit Rechtsanwalt Bernhard Syndikus*

Interview mit Rechtsanwalt Bernhard Syndikus zu diesem Thema

auf 

www.jurtext.de

oder hat schon jemand darauf hingewiesen

MfG


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Juni 2004)

*Re: Interview mit Rechtsanwalt Bernhard Syndikus*



			
				Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Interview mit Rechtsanwalt Bernhard Syndikus zu diesem Thema auf
> www.jurtext.de
> oder hat schon jemand darauf hingewiesen
> MfG



Ob das wohl schon das Rückzugsgefecht ist?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juni 2004)

Wird hier bereits diskutiert. Interessant ist es alle mal. Der aufrechte Anwalt als Opfer eine üblen Medienkampagne.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juni 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Der aufrechte Anwalt als Opfer eine üblen Medienkampagne.



Wer den Wind sät, wird den Sturm ernten....


ww


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Juni 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Wind sät, wird den Sturm ernten....
> ww


Aber was ist, wenn nicht einmal Wind, sondern nur heiße Luft gesät wurde?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juni 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist, wenn nicht einmal Wind, sondern nur heiße Luft gesät wurde?



Der wird Föhn ernten. Auch nicht jedermanns Ding.


----------



## Counselor (3 Juni 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird Föhn ernten. Auch nicht jedermanns Ding.


Auch der Föhn kann einen nach Brandenburg a. d. H. tragen  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

@Antidialer
> Nachdem man den Streitwert selbstherrlich auf 25000 Euro
> festgesetzt hat,

Den endgültigen Streitwert bestimmt das Gericht und nicht ein Anwalt.

> besteht auch für den Dialerbetreiber ein erhebliches Risiko
> beim Gang vor Gericht.

Wo bleibt denn die negative Feststellungsklage? Die hätte schon gestern eingereicht werden müssen.

Der abgemahnte Diensteanbieter "computerbetrug.de" könnte sich noch das (dialer-unfreundliche) Gericht selbst aussuchen. Man wäre schön blöd, wenn man S.  und .  auf deren (dialer-freundliches) "Heimgericht" ziehen lassen würde.

> Immerhin findet das Verfahren vor dem Landgericht, eine
> mögliche Berufung sogar vor dem OLG statt.

Es besteht sogar die Möglichkeit, per einer Sprungrevision vom Landgericht direkt beim Bundesgerichtshof landen zu können.


----------



## Counselor (3 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht sogar die Möglichkeit, per einer Sprungrevision vom Landgericht direkt beim Bundesgerichtshof landen zu können.


Diese Möglichkeit besteht nur eingeschränkt, wenn der Prozess in Bayern stattfindet:
http://www.justiz.bayern.de/bayoblg/Gericht/Aufgaben/body_aufgaben.html


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr GvG,

herzlichen willkommen hier. Freut mich, dass Sie zu uns gefunden haben. Und vor allem freut mich die Aussage ihres Herrn Kollegen und Dialer-Betreibers in jurtext, dass er durch seine Abmahnung ja keinesfalls die Diskussionen hier abwürgen wolle. Wäre ja auch schlecht für den Ruf, nicht wahr? 

Was halten Sie deshalb davon, wenn Sie und Ihr Syndikus sich bei den Foren-Betreibern als Moderatoren bewerben? Hätte viele Vorteile: Sie könnten gegen vermeintliche Verstöße gegen das RBerG durch Editierungen eingreifen (zumindest bis Herbst, wenn dieses unsägliche Anwaltsschutz-Gesetz endlich reformiert ist) und Sie könnten zeigen, dass Ihnen tatsächlich an einem sauberen Dialer-Geschäft gelegen ist. Von den erfrischenden Diskussionen ganz zu schweigen. Natürlich müssten Sie damit rechnen, dass Ihre eigenen Beiträge (die in vielen anderen Foren zu lesen sind und nach Ihrer Lesart tatsächlich Rechtsberatung darstellen) dann und wann auch mal editiert werden. Aber damit können Sie sicher leben, oder? Und positive Schlagzeilen gäbe es für Ihre Kanzlei auch endlich mal. Wäre ja auch nach 10 Jahren mal wieder Zeit, oder?   

Es grüßt,

ein Freund, Gönner und regelmäßiger Besucher dieses Forums


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Antidialer
> > Nachdem man den Streitwert selbstherrlich auf 25000 Euro
> > festgesetzt hat,
> 
> ...



Hä?!? Das ist doch eindeutig Günnis Schreibe...
Seit wann postet er ohne Signatur? Fürchtet er eine neue XXXXX-liste?

MfG
L.

_ ein Wort vorsichtshalber, wegen möglicher Fehlinterpretation gelöscht. BT/MOD_


----------



## News (3 Juni 2004)

Für mich ist das nicht die typische GvG-Schreibe. Zu der zähle ich u.a. Tippfehler, Ausrufezeichen, Paragraphenerwähnungen und i.d.R. eben auch die freundliche-Grüße-Signatur.


----------



## scrat007 (4 Juni 2004)

Sagt mal, kann es sein das hier Beiträge entfernt wurden? :lupe: Irgendwie fehlt hier was?


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2004)

Hier fehlt nichts.

Das Forum wird permanent anonym vollgemüllt mit Beiträgen, die oft keinen sinnvollen Inhalt liefern wollen, fremde Namen verwenden oder eindeutig problematisch bis illegal sind. Da sind die Administratoren verpflichtet, das Werk von Störern zu bereinigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## scrat007 (4 Juni 2004)

Das ist schon klar und auch voll verständlich, wollte auch nicht irgendwie rabatz machen  , ich dachte nur wir hätten gestern hier Prominenten Besuch gehabt oder zumindest jemanden der sich dafür ausgibt.  Naja nichts für Ungut, dann löscht meine Anfrage oben einfach, und die hier auch. 0


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, kann es sein das hier Beiträge entfernt wurden? :lupe: Irgendwie fehlt hier was?


Das geht wahrscheinlich vollautomatisch, ich meine mal gehört zu haben, daß die Forensoftware Beiträge,
 die einen bestimmten Mindest-IQ unterschreiten, automatisch auf eine Isolierstation verschiebt. :rotfl: 

cp


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2004)

Hier wird nicht seit neuestem gelöscht, sondern schon von Beginn an, soweit die NUBs das vorsehen.

Einfaches Beispiel: Wenn der Kaiser von China hier angeblich posten würde, könnte das stimmen oder nicht. Man kann nicht wissen, was stimmt. Daher nimmt man Nicknames und vermeidet unklare Situationen.

Wenn nun der Kaiser von China hier posten würde, wäre es noch egal, weil er vermutlich das Forum nicht abmahnen würde wegen unerlaubten Gebrauches seines Titels.

Bei in München lebenden Nichtadeligen ist das schon nicht so sicher. Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass von dort eine ständige Abmahnbereitschaft zu erwarten ist. Also kann hier nicht geduldet werden, dass Namensmissbrauch möglicherweise vorliegen könnte.

Hier ist jede Meinung vertretbar und gewünscht, wenn sie der Diskussion eines sinnhaften Inhalts dient. Potentielle Missbräuche von Realnamen sind nicht möglich, weil juristisch unvertretbar und von den NUBs ausgeschlossen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird nicht seit neuestem gelöscht, sondern schon von Beginn an, soweit die NUBs das vorsehen.



Das werthaltigste an den Beiträgen war neben den Verstößen gegen unsere Hausordnung ohnehin die nette Signatur. Da muss man sich schon fragen, wie der Verfasser tickt, wenn er ausgerechnet hier für eine Kanzlei Werbung platzieren möchte, der wir eine Abmahnung zu verdanken haben.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine EV erlassen, und dann damit auch zuguterletzt Recht zu bekommen ist was völlig anderes.


Stimmt - nur ca. 90% aller EV`s erwachsen in Rechtskraft.



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Antivir wurde ja auch eine EV erlassen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, und was hats gebracht?


Dass die die Falschmeldungen bis auf weiteres nicht verbreiten dürfen.



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß weil ein Richter mal einer Rechtsauffasung recht gibt, heißt das nciht das man auch Recht hat, auch Richter irren sich, oder werden von höheren Instanzen korrigiert.


Stimmt - nur sehr viele EV`s halten auch i.d. 2. Instanz (wenn es keinen neuen Lebenssachvrhalt gibt) und/oder in der Hauptsacheklage. Vgl. z.B. meine EV/HS-Klage gegen die SPD-Spamms. Einheitliche Rechtsprechung durch das LG Berlin (EV) und dem LG/OLG München (HS-Klage).

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## RAS (4 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ein Brief für einen Freund kann schon eine Rechtsberatun*



			
				Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth schrieb:
			
		

> RAS schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Geschäftsmäßig" iSd § 1 RBerG bezieht sich auf die Beratungstätigkeit als solche und ist meines dunklen Wissens nach immer dann anzunehmen, wenn die Beratung über den aus besonderen Gründen ausgeübten Gelegenheitsfall hinausgeht (idR bei Wiederholungsabsicht?).

Ob die rechtsberatende Tätigkeit gleichzeitig eine Geschäftsbesorgung für den Beratenen darstellt, dürfte daher unerheblich sein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juni 2004)

Können wir uns drauf einigen, die Diskussion hier fortzuführen?


----------



## Bremsklotz (4 Juni 2004)

Ups, jetzt habe ich mich durch 15 Seiten, einschließlich Links hindurchgewühlt und bin total erschlagen.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass ihr auf keinen Fall nachgeben sollt, denn es geht hier nicht nur um euer Forum. Hoffentlich wird damit eine weitreichende Diskussion ausgelöst, das unsinnige Gesetz der Rechtsberatung ist ja ohnehin auf dem Prüfstand. Diese Abmahnerei, auf die sich so einige spezialisiert haben, finde ich auch total bescheuert, da geht es den meisten doch nicht um die Sache, sondern nur um die Kohle, die damit zu machen ist.
Die Herren schießen sich hoffentlich selbst ins Knie, dümmer geht es fast nimmer in meinen Augen.

Bitte haltet dagegen!!! Ich drücke euch die Daumen.  :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Antidialer
> > Nachdem man den Streitwert selbstherrlich auf 25000 Euro
> > festgesetzt hat,
> 
> Den endgültigen Streitwert bestimmt das Gericht und nicht ein Anwalt.



Stimmt   - für eine unzulässige Rechtsberatung für einen Freund:
LG Berlin: € 25.000,- (Az.: 16 O 45/02)

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Nicht das es schon beim Bayrischen Rundfunk einen Bericht 
darüber gab 

Jetzt auch der WDR
http://www.wdr.de/tv/aks/angeklickt/themen/d/dialerinfos.html

Mal gespannt aufs Wochenende  Spiegel und Focus TV  Planetopia 

Ist das alles Rechtsberatung ?

Euere Müllabfuhr , auch in der Schwanenthaler  Zuhause


----------



## dotshead (4 Juni 2004)

> Kosten bei DSL
> Weil solche Dialer auf Computern mit DSL-Leitung aber nicht funktionieren, per DSL lässt sich keine teure 0900-Nummer anwählen, greifen viele Anbieter zu einer neuen Variante: Sie blenden einen solchen Text ein.
> 
> Wer dann zum Hörer greift und die teure 0900-Nummer anwählt, bekommt in der Ansage die Kosten mitgeteilt: "Dieser Anruf kostet pro Minute 1,86 Euro aus dem deutschen Festnetz. Diese Ansage war für Sie gebührenfrei."


   Ich liebe solche Texte.

Ich will keine GEZ-Gebühren mehr zahlen um so einen Unsinn zu unterstützen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Mal gespannt aufs Wochenende  Spiegel und Focus TV  Planetopia
> Ist das alles Rechtsberatung ?



Nö, siehe :  http://www.freundin.com/freundin.hbs?snr=1914&id=10833



> Bundesgerichtshof
> Mitteilung der Pressestelle
> Nr. 93/2001
> 
> ...



das Urteil im Wortlaut:
http://www.rws-verlag.de/bgh-free/volltext_6/vo85458.htm 


> Wegen der erkennbar nicht abschließenden Beurteilung des Falles in einer Fernsehsendung
> werden weder der Schutz des einzelnen oder der Allgemeinheit vor ungeeignetem
> fachlichen Rat betroffen noch werden bei der außerordentlich beschränkten Zahl
> der Anrufer (vier Anrufer) die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen der rechtsberatenden
> ...



cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Da das Fernsehen und der Rundfunk

Mit den Neuen Medien (Internet)
in sehr vielen Dingen gleichgesetzt ist !!!

Trifft dieses hier wohl auch zu .   

Kleiner Hinweis für den Freiherrn

Euere Müllabfuhr , Lußt auf Gotcha ? 1 gegen zig Millionen !


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

> Bundesgerichtshof
> Mitteilung der Pressestelle
> Nr. 93/2001
> 
> ...


.... und das ist der Unterschied zu einem Forum. Beim Fernsehen erfolgt "nur" ein reaktioneller Bericht zu einem Fall und kein konkreter Rechtsrat an den Betroffenen. 

Der Fall kann anders beurteilt werden

a)
Bei reinen "Hörer fragen wir antworten"-Sendungen

bzw.

b)
Bei Diskussionsendungen vorliegen, wenn Teilnehmer einen Rechtrat zu einem konkretem Fall(!) erteilen ohne hierzu berechtigt zu sein. In diesem Fall kommt es (genauso wie beim Forum) aber auch darauf an, ob der Sender sich diese Rechtsberatung des Teilnehmers zueigen gemacht hat oder ob sie ihm anderweitig zuzurechnen ist.


----------



## dotshead (5 Juni 2004)

Hallo Günni,

wie wäre es mal die Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums zu lesen?

[zitat]Werbung, Links
Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen. Erlaubt sind Links zu Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren thematisch zum Forum passen. Artikel, die unerlaubte Links enthalten, werden ohne Vorwarnung gelöscht. Eine Möglichkeit ist auch, die Links zu entfernen und den Artikel stehen zu lassen. Die letzte Entscheidung über die Zulässigkeit von Links steht den Moderatoren und dem Administrator zu. Das Werbeverbot erstreckt sich ausdrücklich auch auf Werbung in Signatur und Pseudonym.
[/zitat] 

Lass doch einfach den Link auf deine Webseite aus deiner Signatur.

Mit wie immer freundlichen Grüßen aus ME

Dots


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Juni 2004)

Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth schrieb:
			
		

> > Bundesgerichtshof
> > Mitteilung der Pressestelle
> > Nr. 93/2001
> > *Der Bundesgerichtshof hat die Klagen im wesentlichen abgewiesen.*
> ...



Ach. Ich empfehle die "Expertenrunde" samstags in Berlin auf UKW 88,8. Da stellen Hörer konkrete Fragen, auch zu Rechtsproblemen, die nicht immer nur von Rechtsanwälten beantwortet werden.

Habe ich richtig verstanden, zu konkreten Rechtsfragen allgemein zu antworten, ist Ihrer Ansicht nach zulässig?


----------



## Counselor (5 Juni 2004)

Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall kann anders beurteilt werden
> a) Bei reinen "Hörer fragen wir antworten"-Sendungen
> bzw.
> b)
> Bei Diskussionsendungen vorliegen, wenn Teilnehmer einen Rechtrat zu einem konkretem Fall(!) erteilen ohne hierzu berechtigt zu sein.



Der Eingriff in die Meinungs-, Kunst- und Pressefreiheit wäre aber nach  Art. 10 II EMRK   nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen zulässig:

```
...demokratischen Gesellschaft notwendig sind für die nationale Sicherheit, die territoriale Unversehrtheit oder die öffentliche Sicherheit, zur Aufrechterhaltung der Ordnung oder zur Verhütung von Straftaten, zum Schutz der Gesundheit oder der Moral, zum Schutz des guten Rufes oder der Rechte anderer, zur Verhinderung der Verbreitung vertraulicher Informationen oder zur Wahrung der Autorität und der Unparteilichkeit der Rechtsprechung.
```

Konkurrenzschutz der Rechtsanwälte ist also kein Grund. Welcher der Gründe wäre denn einschlägig?

Was wäre Ihrer Meinung nach, wenn der Verfasser des abgemahnten Postings selbst Rechtsanwalt ist?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

> Konkurrenzschutz der Rechtsanwälte ist also kein Grund. Welcher der Gründe wäre denn einschlägig?


V e r b r a u c h e r s c h u t z !

Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz ist genauso wie z.B. das Heilmittel- und Arztrecht eine verbraucherschützende Norm. Da sie aber wettbewerbsrechtlich nicht neutral ist, ist sie    a u c h  wettbewerbsrechtlich relevant.


----------



## scrat007 (5 Juni 2004)

Also betreiben Anwälte wenn sie Abmahnungen an Verbraucherschutzforen Schicken nichts anderes als Verbraucherschutz. Seien sie mir nciht böse, aber der Verbraucherschutz der durch das Forum entsteht, übertrifft ihren Verbraucherschutz bei weitem.

Als nächstes behaupten sie noch das Dialer die nicht konform sind auch nur dem verbraucherschutz dienen, und Malseiten und Hausaufgaben haben auch nur Nutzen für ihre Kunden.


----------



## Counselor (5 Juni 2004)

Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth schrieb:
			
		

> V e r b r a u c h e r s c h u t z ! Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz ist genauso wie z.B. das Heilmittel- und Arztrecht eine verbraucherschützende Norm. Da sie aber wettbewerbsrechtlich nicht neutral ist, ist sie    a u c h  wettbewerbsrechtlich relevant.


 Im Zusammenhang mit unentgeltlicher Rechtsberatung durch natürliche Personen wird selbst von der Bundesregierung die  Regelungsbedürftigkeit  eines Verbraucherschutzes angezweifelt. Gibt es zum Verbraucherschutz nicht andere Steuerungsmechanismen (zB. Information des Verbrauchers über die Gefahren nichtjuristischer Rechtsberatung)? Geben die Verfahrensordnungen (zB §§ 138, 149 StPO, 157 ZPO) nicht Gelegenheit, den Verbraucher zu schützen? Wie steht es mit der Risikoverteilung für Gefälligkeiten (§§ 521, 599, 600, 675 II BGB)? Ist der Verbraucher nicht durch das allgemeine Zivilrecht hinreichend vor schlechtem Rechtsrat geschützt?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ein Brief für einen Freund kann schon eine Rechtsberatun*

[quote="RAS]
"Geschäftsmäßig" iSd § 1 RBerG bezieht sich auf die Beratungstätigkeit als solche und ist meines dunklen Wissens nach immer dann anzunehmen, wenn die Beratung über den aus besonderen Gründen ausgeübten Gelegenheitsfall hinausgeht (idR bei Wiederholungsabsicht?).
[/quote]
	Bei bereits begangenen Verletzungshandlungen besteht eine tatsächliche Vermutung für das Vorliegen einer Wiederholungsgefahr. 

	Insoweit dürfen wir auf die ständige Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofes (GRUR 1955, 342; 1959, 544; 1959, 368; 1965,198; 1970, 558; 1972, 550; 1985,155; 1985,937; 1987,748; 1988,699; 1989,432; 1990,367; 1990,617; NJW 1990, 3147; GRUR 1994, XXVII, nur LS; GRUR 1994, 516; WRP 1996,198) verweisen. Der bloße momentane Wegfall der Störung genügt nicht zur Beseitigung der durch den Eingriff begründeten Wiederholungsgefahr. Selbiges gilt auch für die Zusage des Verletzers, von Wiederholungen künftig Abstand zu nehmen. Selbst im dritten Jahr nach der angegriffenen Handlung kann noch eine Erstbegehungsgefahr bestehen (OLG Stuttgart, NJW-RR 1988, S. 1254). Die Wiederholungsgefahr wird nur durch Abgabe einer Unterlassungserklärung und der Übernahme einer angemessenen Vertragsstrafe für jeden Fall der Zuwider-handlung ausgeräumt (BGH GRUR 1955, 390; 1958, 294; 1959, 544; 1970, 558; 1980, 241; 1982, 312,313; NJW 1990, 3147). Der BGH führt aus:

	"Nach ständiger Rechtsprechung, kann der Verletzer die durch einen Wettbewerbsverstoß begründe-te Vermutung der Wiederholungsgefahr grundsätzlich nur dadurch ausräumen, dass er gegenüber dem Gläubiger des Unterlassungsanspruchs eine ernstgemeinte, den Anspruchsgegenstand unein-geschränkt abdeckende und durch ein Vertragsstrafeversprechen angemessen gesicherte Unterlas-sungsverpflichtungserklärung abgibt." (BGH NJW 1990, 3147, 3148).

	Pastor, "Der Wettbewerbsprozess" geht zu Recht von der Vermutung einer Wiederholungsge-fahr in derartigen Fällen aus. 

	"Die durch die Verletzungshandlung begründete Wiederholungsgefahr kann praktisch nur noch durch Abgabe einer strafbewehrten Unterlassungserklärung beseitigt werden." 

	(Teplitzky GRUR 1989, 461, 464; der Autor war bekanntlich bis zu seiner Pensionierung Richter am I. Zivilsenat des BGH).

Nicht ausreichend für den Wegfall der Wiederholungsgefahr sind zum Beispiel die Aufgabe des Geschäfts oder der fraglichen Betätigung, der Übergang in das Liquidationsstadium oder in fremde Hände, das Ausscheiden eines Angestellten aus dem Unternehmen, die Einstellung der Produktion einer Ware, der Ausverkauf eines Artikels, solange nicht jede Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Wiederaufnahme eines gleichartigen Wettbewerbsverstoßes beseitigt ist. (BGH GRUR 76, 579, 583 -  Tylosin;  BGH GRUR 92, 318, 320 – Jubiläumsverkauf; Köhler/Piper UWG 3. Auflage vor § 13 Rn. 6).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth   
Rechtsanwalt, Dipl.Ing.(FH)


----------



## dotshead (6 Juni 2004)

@Günni

Bist Du eigentlich nutzungsbedingungresistent?? Du missachtest permanent die Nutzungsbedingungen dieses Forums mit deiner Signatur. IMHO solltest du dich an
die NUB halten, oder das posten lassen.


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2004)

Wer hingehaltene Stöckchen greift oder bereits aufgegriffene Stöckchen weiterträgt, wird mit permanenter Belästigung durch weitere Stöckchen bestraft.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (7 Juni 2004)

Ein sehr interessanter Aufsatz, der das Thema Abmahnung gegen Foren wg. RBerG genau eingrenzt und aufschlüsselt, ist seit Sonntag bei Jurtext zu finden. In meinen Augen sehr lesenswert:


http://www.jurtext.de/modules.php?name=News-a&file=article&sid=1363


----------



## tuxedo (7 Juni 2004)

> "Die durch die Verletzungshandlung begründete Wiederholungsgefahr kann praktisch nur noch durch Abgabe einer strafbewehrten Unterlassungserklärung beseitigt werden."



Hmmm. Kann man das nicht auch auf die Dialeranbieter anwenden, die Dialer bei der RegTP anmelden, obwohl diese nicht den Bestimmungen der RegTP entsprechen? Immerhin, zuerst mal 400.000 Dialer dann spaeter nochmal 25.000 Dialer, die registriert wurden, und deren Registrierungen dann rueckgaengig gemacht wurden, weil die Dialer nicht den Anforderungen entsprachen? Und es wird/wurde munter weiter registriert. Und auch jetzt werden nachwievor nicht-konforme Dialer registriert, wobei darauf spekuliert wird, dass bis zur Rueckkgaengigmachung damit kräftig Geld verdient werden kann.

Kann man da nicht obigs Zitat auch darauf anwenden und die Anbieter auf diesem Weg belangen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sascha (7 Juni 2004)

@tuxedo

Keine Ahnung. Aber grundsätzlich wäre es natürlich schon wünschenswert, wenn diese Registrierungen nach dem trial-and-error-Prinzip irgendwann mal wirklich zu ernsthaften Konsequenzen führen würden. Und genau wünschenswert wäre es natürlich, wenn sich die sauber arbeitenden Anbieter und Betreiber mit ihren Anwälten mal Lorbeeren verdienen wollten und die schwarzen Schafen unter ihren Kollegen so angehen würden wie sie die "bösen Verbraucherschützer" angehen....


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*öffentliche Meinung*

@sascha

.. und genau das tun sie ja.
Gegen die schwarzen Schaafe vorgehen.

Begonnen haben Sie in diesem Forum halt nur.

Also gegen den Inhaber - ja nicht gegen dich.

Oder bist du auch für das Forum verantwortlich ?

Egal wo Recht gebrochen wird - es wird sich jemand mit einem Anwalt finden und dagegen vorgehen.

Schön ist ja das in diesem Forum alle Daten langfristig gespeichert werden.

Nachtrag:

Nebenbei wird bei der REGTP auch Recht gebrochen - dazu dann in Kürze mehr.

Nachtrag 2:

Öffentliche Zenzur kann in einem öffentlichen Forum schon zu rechtlichen Problemen führen. Einfach mal deinen Anwalt fragen bevor du jetzt wieder diesen Beitrag löschst.

Mehr auch dazu in Kürze.


----------



## sascha (7 Juni 2004)

@AIKON

Nachdem Du in Deinem Beitrag die NUB einhälst sehe ich keinen Grund ihn zu löschen. Und dass ich auf Deine nebulösen Ankündigungen und Vermutungen eingehe, verlangst Du ja sicher nicht...



> Mehr auch dazu in Kürze



Ich platze vor Neugierde


----------



## Counselor (7 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr interessanter Aufsatz, der das Thema Abmahnung gegen Foren wg. RBerG genau eingrenzt und aufschlüsselt, ist seit Sonntag bei Jurtext zu finden. In meinen Augen sehr lesenswert:
> http://www.jurtext.de/modules.php?name=News-a&file=article&sid=1363


Leider klammert der Aufsatz die Frage nach der Erforderlichkeit und damit nach der Verfassungsmäßigkeit des RBerG zur Regelung des Verbraucherschutzes bei kostenloser Erteilung von Rechtsrat in Internetforen aus. IMHO ist der Verbraucherschutz durch das normale Zivilrecht und Prozessrecht ausreichend. Schliesslich weiß der Verbraucher ja, dass er auch zum Anwalt gehen kann und nimmt mit einer Anfrage in einem Forum das Risiko eines unprofessionellen Rates bewußt inkauf, weil er sich den Gang zum Anwalt offensichtlich ersparen will.


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2004)

Die Diskussion über die Frage eines  Hausverbots in virtuellen Foren  kann an dieser Stelle fortgeführt werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5940


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*pfft,scheiss auf den Dialer-Anwalt...*

er will also dieses forum mundtot machen???
soll kommen,habe sowieso noch eine rechnung mit diesen leuten offen...ausserdem verstösst er in allen punkten,permanent gegen alle möglichen satzungen und paragrahen,z.B. : "freie Meinungäusserrung",also nur raus mit all dem was euch so belastet...

...schliesslich sind wir hier nicht in den USA,oder?

ps.: ich glaube der dialer anbieter ist sowas von pleite,jetzt versucht er schon geld per "schutzerpressung" einzutreiben...

*g*

NemesiS 

-Hack the PlAnEt-

0


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Juni 2004)

*Re: pfft,scheiss auf den Dialer-Anwalt...*



			
				_Nemesis_ schrieb:
			
		

> er will also dieses forum mundtot machen???
> soll kommen,habe sowieso noch eine rechnung mit diesen leuten offen...ausserdem verstösst er in allen punkten,permanent gegen alle möglichen satzungen und paragrahen,z.B. : "freie Meinungäusserrung",also nur raus mit all dem was euch so belastet...
> 
> ...schliesslich sind wir hier nicht in den USA,oder?


Tut's weh?

Ich will niemanden verteidigen, aber deine Ideen "verstösst er in allen punkten,permanent gegen alle möglichen satzungen und paragrahen" und "nicht in den USA" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Welche Verstöße meinst du so in etwa? Und was ist (außer der heißgeliebten Jehova-Sammelklage) hier jetzt einschlägig anders als in den Staaten?

Oder wolltest du uns nur mal zeigen, wie hübsch die kleinschreibung aussieht, wenn man, sie mit kommafehlern in einem, posting so verteilen tut ...


----------



## sherlock70 (15 Juni 2004)

*Autsch*

das, tut aber wirklich, weh beim lesen.

sowohl nemesis als, auch katzenhai. (jedoch aus unterschiedlichen Gründen)



Sherlock


----------



## bunnypowers (15 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ein Brief für einen Freund kann schon eine Rechtsberatun*

Zuerst einmal ein hoch auf die Foren und das sie niemals untergehen. Den wo bliebe sonst der Nutzen des Internets für den Konsumenten? 

Besonderen Dank an Euch von Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz. Ohne Euren Einsatz würde ich heute noch nach Informationen suchen um aus einer Dialerfalle zu entkommen. Also, nochmals danke und macht weiter so. 

So nun zu dem Thema hier. 
Das Menschen über Probleme diskutieren gehört zum Grundrecht eines jeden. Dies nennt man auch "Meinungsfreiheit". Nachdem dies auch in unserem Grundgesetz steht, sind Foren, jedweder Coleur, als Gespräch zu sehen, in dem Meinungen geäußert werden. Dies steht jedem zu. Was dort gesprochen wird, sowohl negativ als auch positiv, ist also "frei". 

Als Rechtsanwalt sollte Ihnen das bekannt sein. 

Ihnen steht dieses Recht auch zu, und Sie nutzen dies auch sehr ausgiebig. Stellt sich mir die Frage wo Sie nur soviel Zeit hernehmen um hier ständig zu posten? Naja, mit irgendwas muss sich der Mensch ja beschäftigen. Ich hab gerade ein bischen Zeit zum Posten... 8) 

Trotzdem, erst meckern über ein Forum und dann selber als Plattform nutzen? Ich habe selten so über die Komplexität der Menschen gelacht!


----------



## Reinhard (16 Juni 2004)

*Neues von der Abmahnfront*

http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=206076&kat=10


----------



## News (16 Juni 2004)

*Nürnberger Nachrichten schrieben:*


> (...) alle Abgemahnten warben auf ihrer Internetseite mit Schadensabwicklung und -regulierung. Das erwecke den Eindruck, die Kfz-Betriebe würden Rechtsberatung betreiben



Was für eine herrlich blöde Argumentation. Was kommt als nächstes? Werden Versicherungen abgemahnt, weil sie Schadensregulierung betreiben?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2004)

Oh, so ganz fernliegend ist das nicht. 

Wenn z.B. eine Kfz-Werkstatt die Regulierung mit gegnerischer versicherung im Namen des Geschädigten vornimmt, ist die Grenze zum erlaubnispflichtigen Inkasso erreicht. Ob sie auch überschritten ist, ist in der Republik umstritten. Aber jedenfalls nicht komplett abwegig ...

Vorliegende Entscheidung erging wohl nicht in der Sache selbst, sondern nur in Bezug auf die Abmahn-Befugnis, die regelmäßíg bei Massenabmahnungen (Stichwort: "Geldschneiderei") abgelehnt wird.


----------



## News (16 Juni 2004)

> Grenze zum erlaubnispflichtigen Inkasso erreicht


OK, aber ist das *Rechtsberatung*? Als juristischer Laie nehme ich Rechtsberatung ganz wörtlich und stelle mir Hilfen für Prozesse o.ä. vor. Die Mitteilung von entstandenen Schäden bzw. Schadenssummen an eine Versicherung ist m.E. in diesem Sinne weniger ein Rechtsakt als ein privatwirtschaftlicher Vorgang.
Aber wie gesagt: IANAL.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Vorliegende Entscheidung erging wohl nicht in der Sache selbst, sondern nur in Bezug auf die Abmahn-Befugnis, die regelmäßíg bei Massenabmahnungen (Stichwort: "Geldschneiderei") abgelehnt wird.


Sanktionen sind selbst bei erwiesenen Massenabmahnungen und (bis auf die Anschrift) 100% identischem Text eher die Ausnahme.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Dialer-Anwalt Syndikus mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab*

Guten Tag
Surfe gerade durchs Netz und bin auf dialerschutz.de Nachricht gestoßen "Dialer-Anwalt Syndikus mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab"

Da ich in meinem vorgerückten Alter bislang keine Ambitionen verspürte, mich irgendwo mit meinem Wort in einem Forum zu melden, kreisen mir doch etliche Gedanken durch den Kopf die ich nun kurz darlegen will.

Anfangs erschreckten mich die reichlichen Statemends in Sachen Dialern, Anwälten, Abmahnverfahren usw. die es im Netz mitlerweile gibt. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es "legale" und "illegale" Dialer. Die legalen werden bei der Post angemeldet (= offensichtlich im gesetzlichen Rahmen) und die illegalen sind irgendwie da und entziehen sich dem gesetzlichen Rahmen. So weit so gut. Nun  gibt es eben seit längerem Internetseiten wie Dialerschutz.de und weitere, welche von der Öffentlichkeit gerne angenommen werden da sie Information und fundamentales Wissen besitzen. (Im Vorspann sind wirklich honorige Empfehlungen, mein Kompliment!). 
Nun wird es für mich ein wenig kompliziert. (Falls ich etwas falsch darstelle oder Sachlagen mißverstehe, bitte ich um Verzeihung, ich kenne mich gesetzlich nicht besonders gut aus, sehe aber aus meiner Lebenserfahrung eine gewisse moralische respektive ethische Sichtweise).

Ein Münchner Rechtsanwalt Bernhard Syndicus genannt, sieht in diesen Seiten "permanent Verstöße gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz“ stattfänden. Per Abmahnung fordert er jetzt eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung." Der juristische Sachverstand des Herrn Advokaten Syndicus hat sicherlich die richtigen Paragraphen dazu parat, es darf ja auch nicht jeder an seinem im öffentlichen Verkehr teilnehmenden Kraftfahrzeug herumschrauben - dazu gibt es Meisterwerkstätten. 
Da der Herr Syndikus ein qualitativer Fachmann auf seinem Gebiet ist, wird ihm keiner Absagen können, er ist offensichtlich sogar Betreiber der Dialer-Firma Global Netkom wie ich gelesen habe. Da er als gesetzeskompetenter Advokat seine Firma niemals den geringsten Verdacht der Illegalität aufkommen läßt versteht sich von selbst. 
Daß  Herr Syndicus natürlicherweise sehr erboßt reagiert, wenn in Sachen "Hanseatendialer" sich unkompetente Ratschläge verbreiten, ist für mich verständlich. Warum kommt keiner zu ihm, holt sich bei seiner Leidenschaft dem Recht genüge zu tun sein Fachwissen an Bord, um gegen "Hanseatendialer" vorzugehen? Mit seiner Kompetenz straft er sofort jeden illegalen Betreiber von unrechtmäßigen Gelddiebstahl durch Dialer ab! Da bin ich mir sicher. 

Ich habe mir lange überlegt was eigentlich illegale Dialer sind. Erklären kann ich es mir nur an einem Beispiel: Da schleicht sich ein Dieb (Dialer) heimlich (Illegal) in meine Wohnung (=Hausfriedensbruch), stiehlt (= Diebstahl) mir Geld aus meiner Geldbörse (Telefonrechnung) und verschwindet wieder. Ist doch verständlich, daß Herr Syndicus und wir Bürger uns da  aufregen müssen! Schließlich sind das immense Schäden, welche sich hier auftun (der Glaube an die Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung respektive des Computers - der die privateste Form der Persönlichkeit in der heutigen Zeit widerspiegelt - wird von kriminellen Subjekten schamlos ausgenützt). 

Anderseits frage ich mich, warum der Richter zu Köln die ehrenwerte Gesellschaft der Hansadialerbetreiber wegen Volksschädigung bei der Verhandlung  nicht gleich zur Raison bringt, damit sie nicht die Möglichkeit haben neue Firmen zu Gründen und mit dem nichtgesetzeskonformen Unfug eventuell weiterzumachen. (Vielleicht denke ich auch nur zu schlecht, das wäre glaube ich Vorsatz und das macht in der Regel keiner, außer er steht außerhalb der moralischen Wertegesellschaft).

Zum Ende kommend möchte ich kurz über die Geldforderungen von Herrn Rechtsanwalt Syndicus sprechen. Sind die nicht doch ein wenig übertrieben von Herrn Syndicus. Die Bürger sind doch schon von illegalen Dialern geschädigt worden und haben teils hohe finanzielle Lasten durch die Einbrüche in die Wohnungscomuter hinnehmen müssen, und können für eine Beratung nicht noch 5000 Euro bei Herrn Advocat Syndicus bezahlen. Den Schaden von 25000 Euro für einen Computerwohnungseinbruch finde ich auch ein wenig zu hoch, (es wurden doch keine Türen kaputt gemacht oder andere Sachschäden) das können die Dialerhersteller sicher nicht zahlen. Vielleicht verstehe ich das auch nicht ganz richtig. 

Jedenfalls habe ich im Internet viel Neues erfahren können, es macht mich nur ein wenig nachdenklich und müde, was da alles geschieht. Früher wären solche volksschädigende Sachen nicht aufgekommen, da blieben Gauner unter ihresgleichen und vergriffen sich nicht wie selbstverständlich an fremden Geldbeuteln. (Zumal man das Gesindel bei uns im bayrischen mit großem Hurra aus dem Dorf jagte). 

Nun verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Kaufmann E.

 "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?" 
Wer wird die Wächter bewachen?


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

> Daß Herr Syndicus natürlicherweise sehr erboßt reagiert, wenn in Sachen "Hanseatendialer" sich unkompetente Ratschläge verbreiten, ist für mich verständlich. Warum kommt keiner zu ihm, holt sich bei seiner Leidenschaft dem Recht genüge zu tun sein Fachwissen an Bord, um gegen "Hanseatendialer" vorzugehen? Mit seiner Kompetenz straft er sofort jeden illegalen Betreiber von unrechtmäßigen Gelddiebstahl durch Dialer ab! Da bin ich mir sicher.



Ad 1:
Unkompetente Ratschläge sind im genannten Thread irgendwie immer noch nicht enthalten. Nur mal so als meine Meinung dazu gestellt.

Ad 2:
Herr Syndikus würde sofort wettbewerblich gegen Konkurrenten unerlaubter Dialer vorgehen, wenn diese seine eigenen Geschäftsinteressen beeinträchtigen - davon bin ich überzeugt. Wäre auch sein gutes Recht.
Interessant hieran ist aber, dass keine der Firmen des Herrn Syndikus - soweit ersichtlich - dies bislang getan haben. Der Grund erschließt sich nicht ganz, könnte aber Ihre Vermutung gegenteilig indizieren.



> "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?"
> Wer wird die Wächter bewachen?



Schöne Frage.


----------



## A John (19 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ad 2:
> Herr Syndikus würde sofort wettbewerblich gegen Konkurrenten unerlaubter Dialer vorgehen, wenn diese seine eigenen Geschäftsinteressen beeinträchtigen - davon bin ich überzeugt. Wäre auch sein gutes Recht.
> Interessant hieran ist aber, dass keine der Firmen des Herrn Syndikus - soweit ersichtlich - dies bislang getan haben. Der Grund erschließt sich nicht ganz, könnte aber Ihre Vermutung gegenteilig indizieren.


In dieser Branche gibt es zum Teil weit verzweigte Beziehungsgeflechte, die selbst für Behörden schwer bis garnicht aufzudröseln sind.
Da könnte es durchaus übergeordnete Interessen in Bezug auf  Kunden oder Lieferanten geben.
Des Weiteren sind vielleicht auch bestehende- oder mögliche Mandatsverhältnisse Gegenstand diesbezüglicher Überlegungen.

Gruss A. john


----------



## drboe (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Anwalt Syndikus mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> es darf ja auch nicht jeder an seinem im öffentlichen Verkehr teilnehmenden Kraftfahrzeug herumschrauben - dazu gibt es Meisterwerkstätten.


Es ist keineswegs verboten an seinem im öffentlichen Verkehr teilnehmenden Kraftfahrzeug herumschrauben. Es ist lediglich verboten mit nicht verkehrssicheren Fahrzeugen am Verkehr teilzunehmen. Es besteht auch keine Pflicht, zu Reparaturen oder für die Wartung eine Meisterwerkstatt aufzusuchen. Das hier eine Berufsgruppe durch ein Nazi-Gesetz priviligiert wird, ist eben das Besondere. Ein vergleichbarer Schutz existiert nicht allgemein.



> Da er als gesetzeskompetenter Advokat seine Firma niemals den geringsten Verdacht der Illegalität aufkommen läßt versteht sich von selbst.


Selten so gelacht. Ein solcher Verdacht ist ihm sicher reichlich egal. Was sich verstehen würde ist allenfalls, wenn er verhindern will, das man Entsprechendes beweisen kann. 8)

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

Ist "Illegalität" eigentlich gleichzusetzen mit "Nicht-Rechtskonformität"? Es sind ja schon mal GN-Dialer de-registriert worden ...

(Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt).

Und der Spiegel schrieb über die Syndikus-Firma Sendman.de vor ein paar Wochen:





			
				SPIEGEL schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen interessiert sich auch die Justiz für die Klingelton-Abzocker: Im April durchsuchten Beamte der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf die Räume der Net Mobile AG sowie die der Anbieter Logoland und Logoplanet und beschlagnahmten umfangreiches Material. Der Vorwurf lautet auf Urheberrechtsverletzung und Betrug.
> 
> Logoland war schon in der Vergangenheit auffällig geworden. So mahnten Verbraucherschützer die Firma ab, weil sie in einem Beihefter zu dem Magazin "Wendy", das sich an jugendliche Pferdeliebhaberinnen richtet, Mailbox-Sprüche beworben hatte wie: "Das Mailbox-Luder hat den Mund voll ..." Auch Musikverlage haben die Firma schon seit Jahren im Visier.
> 
> ...



So ganz ängstlich vor schlechtem Ruf ist man wohl nicht ...


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Anwalt Syndikus mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier eine Berufsgruppe durch ein Nazi-Gesetz priviligiert wird, ist eben das Besondere.



War nicht persönlich gemeint, aber dagegen einmal mal zur Klarstellung:

Wir Anwälte haben uns die Privilegierung nicht ausgesucht. Ich gebe zu, ich finde sie nicht unangenehm und auch pekuniär vorteilhaft.

Ich möchte aber nicht unter den Verdacht kommen, den Nazis hierfür dankbar zu sein und sie deshalb besonders toll zu finden.

Übrigens: Wenn sie fällt, werden wir auch überleben.

Das sei mal so angemerkt, da in letzter Zeit die Worte "Nazi" und "Anwälte" öfters in einem Satz vorkommen ...


----------



## drboe (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Anwalt Syndikus mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist völlig OK. Bei den folgenden Gelegenheiten macht es aber ab und an Sinn, an die Hintergründe des auch unter Juristen umstrittenen Gesetzes zu erinnern: wenn jemand das RBerG instrumentalisiert, um Gegner oder Wettbewerber mundtot zu machen oder um entsprechende Kostennoten zu schreiben, und wenn sich Juristen an dies Privileg klammern, gar von Verbraucherschutz faseln. Das sich fundiertes Fachwissen am Markt auch ohne das RBerG durchsetzen würde, halte ich im Übrigen für sehr sicher. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Anwalt Syndikus mahnt Verbraucher-Forum ab*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Anwälte haben uns die Privilegierung nicht ausgesucht. Ich gebe zu, ich finde sie nicht unangenehm und auch pekuniär vorteilhaft.
> 
> Ich möchte aber nicht unter den Verdacht kommen, den Nazis hierfür dankbar zu sein und sie deshalb besonders toll zu finden.
> 
> ...


Das es von Anwälten als hilfreich für den Berufsstand angesehen wird, kann man ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen.
Für besonders widerwärtig und instinktlos halte ich es aber, wenn *ausgerechnet ein Nazi-Gesetz* als Keule missbraucht wird, um (zumindest als Nebeneffekt) unliebsame Meinungen nieder zu knüppeln.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Und warum wird hier jetzt differenziert nur weil Katzenhai dieses Gesetz auch gut findet.

Tatsache ist: Es ist ein Gesetz und daran muss man sich halten. Es gibt Gesetze die noch älter und teilweise vollig Sinnlos sind. Ein Anwalt (und nicht nur der) hat das Recht einen verstoß gegen ein Gesetz aufzuzeigen. Ob es euch gefällt oder nicht. Ein Richter (oder sonst befähigter) entscheidet ob dieses Verstoß stattgefunden hat.
Ob dieses Gesetz nun aus der NAZI-Zeit stammt spielt hier keone Rolle. Maximal sind hier Politiker gefragt sies zu ändern. IMHO will das aber ein bestimmter Berufsstand nicht. Ist wie mit der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzjng auf den Autobahnen. Da es ein große Lobby gibt wir sie nicht kommen obwohl es weniger schwere Unfälle geben  und auch noch der Schadstoffausstoß verringert wird.


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymer Lobbyvertreter schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO will das aber ein bestimmter Berufsstand nicht.



Allerdings denke ich , daß das nicht den gesamten Berufstand betrifft.....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Ich bin sicher kein Lobbyvertreter. Im Gegenteil. Als nomalsterblicher muss man Gesetze aber akzeptieren oder versuchen sie zu ändern oder ändern zu lassen.
Tatsache ist, dass es dieses Gesetz gibt und das Forum abgemahnt wurde. Ob zurecht oder zu unrecht steht uns nicht zu das zu beurteilen. Ledicglich ein gericht kann das.  Ich habe hier nur bemerkt das manche User sofort  etwas differenzierter dazu stehen weil katzenhai dieses Gesetz befürwortet.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sicher kein Lobbyvertreter. Im Gegenteil. Als nomalsterblicher muss man Gesetze aber akzeptieren oder versuchen sie zu ändern oder ändern zu lassen.
> Tatsache ist, dass es dieses Gesetz gibt und das Forum abgemahnt wurde. Ob zurecht oder zu unrecht steht uns nicht zu das zu beurteilen. Ledicglich ein gericht kann das.  Ich habe hier nur bemerkt das manche User sofort  etwas differenzierter dazu stehen weil katzenhai dieses Gesetz befürwortet.



Kannst du mal sehen 

Wobei ich es nicht befürworte, wie du unterstellst, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich es aus ureigenen Berufsinteressen nicht unpraktisch finde. Wie gesagt: Viele Anwälte (in denke, auch ich) würden ohne nicht schlechter klarkommen.

Was ich allerdings befürworte (Meinung), ist die Sicherung der Qualität einer Rechtsberatung. Wenn jeder Trottel jedem anderen Trottel geschäftsmäßig Ratschläge über Rechtsvorgehen erteilen dürfte, ohne eine Ahnung zu haben (und ohne für Fehler zu haften), müsste man ein Forum.Beratungsbetrug.De gründen ...

Es sind auch nur (um ein Beispiel wieder aufzugreifen) einige Beliehene berechtigt, "TÜV-Plaketten" zu erteilen. Ich würde mir glatt zutrauen, einen Aufkleber auf ein Nummernschild zu pappen - ein Kfz auf Verkehrssicherheit zu überprüfen, übersteigt aber meine Fähigkeiten. Also man gut für uns/euch alle, dass ich keine Plaketten kleben darf ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Ich unterstelle dir nichts. Ich habe es so verstanden. Geschäftsm. sehe ich das Gesetz ein. So kann nicht jeder auf  Rechtskundig machen und somit viel Schaden anrichten. Die Genze wenn man nur einen Rat in einem Forum oder sonstwo gibt ist jedoch nicht definiert. Und da sehe ich das Problem. Letzendlich bleibt der Berateten über. Ist wie bei der Steuer und einem Steuerberater.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Dann sind wir uns ja fast einig. 

Und dass die Grenze bisweilen schwer zu ziehen ist, wird nicht bestritten. Aber gleichermaßen lässt sich nicht verbieten, dass jemand eine rechtsbezogene Meinung hat und äußert - annähernd alles lässt sich rechtlich bewerten - man dürfte sonst kaum mehr sprechen miteinander ...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2004)

Die Frage stellt sich allerdings , warum Deutschland das einzige Land ist, in dem es ein solches Gesetz 
(warum auch immer)  gibt ...? 

Entweder sind in anderen Ländern die Bürger alle Rechtskundige oder es geht drunter und drüber 
vor unsachgemäßer Rechtsberatung (wovon ich jedoch noch nie was gehört habe) , aber 
ich bin ja lernwillig und daher begierig zu hören , worin das Defizit in Deutschland besteht....

cp


----------



## galdikas (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist, dass es dieses Gesetz gibt und das Forum abgemahnt wurde. Ob zurecht oder zu unrecht steht uns nicht zu das zu beurteilen.



Doch!

Jeder darf sich ein Urteil darueber erlauben, ob die mit der Abmahnung behauptete Rechtsfolge ( naemlich berechtigt zu sein, den Forenbetreiber auf Unterlassung des Betriebs eines oeffentlichen Internetforums mit ausdruecklicher Aufforderung zur Problemschilderung in Anspruch nehmen lassen zu koennen ) ihre Begruendung in 
1. irgendeiner gesetzlichen Rechtsfolgenregelung, und 
2. in den vorliegenden (bzw. vom Abmahner genannten) Umstaenden
findet, die fuer eine Anwendung dieser Rechtsfolgenregelung erfuellt sein muessen.



> Ledicglich ein gericht kann das.



Nein. ( Die Bevorzugung einer Gerichtsurteils liegt nur in seiner Wirkung. )

So ist erstens schon fraglich, ob hier überhaupt erlaubnisbeduerftige Rechtsbesorgungsgeschäfte im Sinne des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes betrieben werden, dann, ob diejenigen, soweit sie erlaubnispflichtig Rat erteilen (oder haben) , dies ohne Rechtsberatungserlaubnis getan haben, drittens, ob das Betreiben eines Forums mit der Gewährung eines geschaeftsmaessigen Rechtsberatungsbetriebs durch Dritte vom Forenbetreiber seinerseits "zu Wettbewerbszwecken" im geschaeftlichen Verkehr erfolgt, dann, ob der abmahnende Anwalt hier überhaupt eine eigene wettbewerbliche Unterlassungsklagebefugnis hat, und nicht zuletzt wäre hier wohl zu fragen, ob die Geltendmachung (möglicher) wettbewerblicher Ansprüche (auf Unterlassungs des gewerblichen Betriebs eines Internet-Forums mit der Moeglichkeit zur Einstellung erlaubnisbeduerftig beratender Antworten auf Schilderungen von Problemen mit Dialer-Programmen ) durch den GF eines heftig kristierten Dialerunternehmens hier nicht deswegen ausgeschlossen wäre, weil sie den Umständen nach als rechtsmißbräuchlich anzusehen wäre: 

"Der Anspruch auf Unterlassung kann nicht geltend gemacht werden, wenn die Geltendmachung unter Berücksichtigung der gesamten Umstände mißbräuchlich ist, insbesondere wenn sie vorwiegend dazu dient, gegen den Zuwiderhandelnden einen Anspruch auf Ersatz von Aufwendungen oder Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung entstehen zu lassen", § 13 Abs. 5 UWG. 

Hier dürfte der mißbrauchsbegründende Umstand darin liegen, daß ein (eventuell denkbarer wettbewerblicher abstrakter Unterlassungsanspruch) vom Abmahner ausschließlich dazu benutzt würde, um einen berechtigten Kritiker seiner Geschäftsführungs-Tätigkeit zu schädigen. Der BGH hat entschieden, daß nicht nur "Gebühren-Abzock-Absicht" (z.B. durch Massen-Bagatell-Abmahnungen) als Rechtsmißbrauchs-Umstand anzusehen ist, sondern daß etwa auch eine in Geschäftsschädigungs-Absicht erfolgte Abmahntätigkeit (etwa bei der Abmahnung eines einzigen Unternehmens durch sämtliche deutsche Filialen eines Konzerns (Media-Markt)) einen "Rechtsmißbrauch" im Sinne von § 13 Abs. 5 UWG darstellt.

gal.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/co/18594/1.html


> *Kommt eine Neuregelung des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes? *
> * Ein altes Nazigesetz *dient bis heute dazu, Privatpersonen
> zu knechten und andererseits den Status quo von Abmahnvereinen zu sichern
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge?


Still ruht der See....
http://www.ingkbw.de/02_aktuell/02_01_meldung.asp?id=963

hier der Entwurf 
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/746.pdf
diverse Stellungnahmen: 
http://www.wpk.de/pdf/WPK_Magazin_4-2004_Stellungnahme_05.pdf
http://www.jurawiki.de/RechtsberatungsGesetz
usw. usw .....
einfach mit "Neuregelung des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes" googeln, da gibts noch mehr "erbauliches" 

zu gut Deutsch, man palavert, anstatt das Nazigesetz  ersatzlos zu streichen
 und damit sich der EU und dem Rest der Welt anzupassen....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Huch - da hab ich mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.   
Ich meinte eher den Stand der Dinge in Bezug auf Syndikus vs. computerbetrug.

Was das RBerG angeht bin ich übrigens anderer Meinung - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was das RBerG angeht bin ich übrigens anderer Meinung - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Wohl die eines  Müncher Anwalts, das konnte man sich fast denken ....
(Von wegen Verbraucherschutzgesetz , son Schmarrn von einem RA ) 

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Huch - da hab ich mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.
> Ich meinte eher den Stand der Dinge in Bezug auf Syndikus vs. computerbetrug.


Das Forum gibt es noch. Ist das nicht Antwort genug?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

*Gibts was neues? Ist ja ein halbes Jahr schon wieder  rum...*

Hat jemand neue Infos zum Fall? Wär ja schon für viele andere Leute auch sehr interessant zu erfahren wie es weiter bzw ausgegangen ist...

gruß


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2005)

Die Sache ist erledigt. Kosten entstanden für uns keine.
Über nähere Einzelheiten wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache ist erledigt. Kosten entstanden für uns keine.
> Über nähere Einzelheiten wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart.


Schade. Solche Vereinbarungen schützen fast immer nur die Interessen der Angreifer.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jein.
Wir sind so verblieben und dazu stehe ich auch.


----------

